# I love/hate this commercial!



## LabelLover81

Didn't see another thread like this. Mods, please delete if it's duplicate. What commercials make you cringe, and which ones have you hanging on every word?

For me, I HATE the Geico commercial with the pig on the zip line going "weeeeeeeeeeeee wee wee weeeeeeeeeeee".  Oh I HATE it!  Makes my skin crawl just thinking about it. 

I like the commercial (for a phone I think) where there are two guys tailgating and a coach comes out of a trailer and say "you know how to post videos on Facebook?". Then the guys immediately show him a video on Facebook of him asking that question. Makes me giggle


----------



## gelbergirl

I love the insurance commercial where the dog has a bone and it is not safe, then he buries the bone and it is not safe, then he brings it to the safety deposit at the bank and it is not safe.
Finally, he gets a good policy for the bone and he can sleep well knowing that the bone is safe!
(Travellers?)


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I  all the Allstate 'Mayhem' commercials....that guy is hilarious!


----------



## poopsie

I love the Snickers ones where they have turned into other people  because they are hungry. The Roseann Barr one is hilarious. "Now my front hurts"


----------



## natcolb65

I love the State Farm on when the wife thinks the husband is talking to a woman and he's talking to the insurance guy. "She sounds hideous" that's cause he's a guy". I laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## selkiewriter

I hate that commercial? The one for Lumber Liquidators? Where everything the woman says is with an upward inflection? Like she's asking us questions instead of telling us about her experiences at the store? I mute that commercial every time it comes on? It drives me insane?

Link added for those who might not know what I'm talking about? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSayLLV-rNU

(I added question marks at the end of all my sentences to illustrate my annoyance  Just being silly!)


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I'm so tired of that Flo Progessive gal. At first loved her, now she's just too much -- go away!!

My favorite was an insurance commercial where the squirrel run across the street and hi five each other. loved that!


----------



## LabelLover81

selkiewriter said:
			
		

> I hate that commercial? The one for Lumber Liquidators? Where everything the woman says is with an upward inflection? Like she's asking us questions instead of telling us about her experiences at the store? I mute that commercial every time it comes on? It drives me insane?
> 
> Link added for those who might not know what I'm talking about? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSayLLV-rNU
> 
> (I added question marks at the end of all my sentences to illustrate my annoyance  Just being silly!)



Thanks for the link ... I'd never seen it before but I was laughing cause she does talk like everything is a question !


----------



## LabelLover81

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> I love the Snickers ones where they have turned into other people  because they are hungry. The Roseann Barr one is hilarious. "Now my front hurts"



My husband loves the one with Joe Pesci..  "what do you model, gloves?!?!"


----------



## LabelLover81

Amazing how alot of these are insurance commercials!


----------



## bagshopr

I hate the commercial with the young couples/parents sitting around talking about saving for college.  I hate how the young mom is so smug when she says how she has started saving with the Gerber Life College Plan.  OMG, I would love to smack her, she makes my blood pressure go through the roof!


----------



## sgj99

poopsie2 said:


> I love the Snickers ones where they have turned into other people because they are hungry. The Roseann Barr one is hilarious. "Now my front hurts"


 
I like these too.  My favorite is the one with the 4 guys in a small car going on a road trip.  One of the guys in the back seat becomes Aretha Franklin so his friend gives him the Snickers bar because he always acts like a "diva" when he's hungry.  The last shot shows that the guy riding shotgun up front is now Liza Minnelli and she angrily is telling the guy in the back to "get your knees out of the seat."


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love the car commercial where the driver says let's go on a road trip to Vegas.  Vegas Baby Yea Vegas.  And the car salesman is in the back seat.


----------



## natcolb65

I just thought of an old one that I HATED and didn't get!!! Does anyone remember the Quiznos commercials with the rats or mice.....I'm not even sure what they were or what they had to do with sandwiches!!!


----------



## juneping

i love the cat shelter cartoon commercial. there were many different cats standing around playing with the narrator talking about adopting a cat...finally a black fur ball stood up and it's a tux and it's going home with the human...so cute.


----------



## Megs

My new favorite commercial is actually a subway one - it shows the dad and son making a snowman and then the dad's button flies off and ruins the face, then the girl on the snow tube falls through the tube, etc. It is all about putting on weight, but it actually pretty funny!


----------



## kateincali

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> For me, I HATE the Geico commercial with the pig on the zip line going "weeeeeeeeeeeee wee wee weeeeeeeeeeee".  Oh I HATE it!  Makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.


Aw, how can you hate that?!  I think it's adorable.

I forget what they're for but I hate those heartburn (?) commercials where the food slaps people as they're eating it. Super gross.


----------



## Mitzy

I like the Mayhem commercials with the guy that played Ryan O'Reilley on Oz. He's cute and the commercials are funny. 

I hate the new Diet Dr Pepper ones, where diet DP is a manly man drink and you chicks won't get it, like you don't like good stuff like war movies, etc. Stupid.
I also can't stand the Sarah MacLaughlin ASPCA or Humane Soc commercials. Guilt inducing to the max, even though I love her voice! I have to leave the room. The Wendy Malick ones are about the same.


----------



## Echoes

Drug ads.

3 seconds telling you what it might do for you.
3 minutes telling you what it might do TO you.


----------



## Megs

Echoes said:


> Drug ads.
> 
> 3 seconds telling you what it might do for you.
> *3 minutes telling you what it might do TO you.*



And this part is AWFUL - always involves death.


----------



## natalie78

The ASPCA commercials are the worst! I cry like a baby every time one comes on.


----------



## KatsBags

juneping said:


> i love the cat shelter cartoon commercial. there were many different cats standing around playing with the narrator talking about adopting a cat...finally a black fur ball stood up and it's a tux and it's going home with the human...so cute.



^^ Sounds cute. Is it local? I've not seen it.

Right now, my favorite is the bacon commercial (not even sure which brand) where the parents cook the bacon to get their teenage son out of bed. Then, they find him asleep on the couch after he's eaten the bacon. The mom says, "I told you I could get him up not keep him up."

We have a 16 year old son... we live that commercial on the weekends (minus the bacon)


----------



## juneping

KatsBags said:


> ^^ Sounds cute. Is it local? I've not seen it.
> 
> Right now, my favorite is the bacon commercial (not even sure which brand) where the parents cook the bacon to get their teenage son out of bed. Then, they find him asleep on the couch after he's eaten the bacon. The mom says, "I told you I could get him up not keep him up."
> 
> *We have a 16 year old son... we live that commercial on the weekends (minus the bacon)   *



oh i don't know....can't even remember the channel..may be channel usa?? it doesn't come up often tho...

the bacon one was funny


----------



## dorcast

gelbergirl said:


> I love the insurance commercial where the dog has a bone and it is not safe, then he buries the bone and it is not safe, then he brings it to the safety deposit at the bank and it is not safe.
> Finally, he gets a good policy for the bone and he can sleep well knowing that the bone is safe!
> (Travellers?)



I love this spot! The music is perfect.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

natalie78 said:


> The ASPCA commercials are the worst! I cry like a baby every time one comes on.



Me too. Can't watch. I have to change the channel every time.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And I agree with the one poster - I hate the Progressive ads with Flo. Ugh. No more. Wrap it up, already.


----------



## poopsie

natalie78 said:


> The ASPCA commercials are the worst! I cry like a baby every time one comes on.




same here

I do hope that they make people think about donating though.  I donate to several animal charities including ASPCA , so I don't feel too guilty turning them off!


----------



## boxermom

So many of the commercials mentioned don't air on our stations! Most of our commercials are local ones for personal injury lawyers--must be a lot of lawsuits around here.

I love the dog finding a safe place for his bone, too.

State Farm has one with Aaron Rodgers, the Green Bay Packers quarterback. He's taken aback that the agent in the ins. office uses *his touchdown gesture* and the other customers there don't recognize him or believe that he's a quarterback. I laugh every time.

I like the Toyota ad with Kelly Clarkson, just because I like her.


----------



## *MJ*

I love the new World of Warcraft commercial with Chuck Norris...it's funny!!

"There are 10 million people in the World of Warcraft....because Chuck Norris ALLOWS them to live!!!!"


----------



## coutureinatl

natalie78 said:


> The ASPCA commercials are the worst! I cry like a baby every time one comes on.





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Me too. Can't watch. I have to change the channel every time.



I mute it and look away most of the time.

The other commercial I hate is the foot fungus where the cartoon fungus character peels back the toe nail.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

coutureinatl said:


> I mute it and look away most of the time.
> 
> *The other commercial I hate is the foot fungus where the cartoon fungus character peels back the toe nail. *



OMG!!!!! Totally. I can feel my stomach starting to turn just thinking about it.

And that one about hemorrhoids. Where the person goes to sit down on the airplane seat and a black, prickly, sea urchin looking thing rips through. Yikes.


----------



## Northergirl

I hate, hate, hate the weight watchers commerical with Jennifer Hudson. The singing annoys the heck outa me. Yeah, we all know you lost weight cause you won't shut up about it, but you were paid a gob of money to lose it!


----------



## KatsBags

northergirl said:


> *i hate, hate, hate the weight watchers commerical with jennifer hudson*. The singing annoys the heck outa me. Yeah, we all know you lost weight cause you won't shut up about it, but you were paid a gob of money to lose it!



+1


----------



## qudz104

I think one of my all time faves was the vw one from last years superbowl when the little kid ptetends to be darth vader. 
Im hoping there are some good ones in this years superbowl!


----------



## natalie78

*MJ* said:


> I love the new World of Warcraft commercial with Chuck Norris...it's funny!!
> 
> "There are 10 million people in the World of Warcraft....because Chuck Norris ALLOWS them to live!!!!"



That is the most awesome commercial ever!  I _LOVE_ Chuck Norris!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Northergirl said:


> I hate, hate, hate the weight watchers commerical with Jennifer Hudson. The singing annoys the heck outa me. Yeah, we all know you lost weight cause you won't shut up about it, but you were paid a gob of money to lose it!



this is how I feel about those commercials


----------



## KathyB

Northergirl said:


> I hate, hate, hate the weight watchers commerical with Jennifer Hudson. The singing annoys the heck outa me. Yeah, we all know you lost weight cause you won't shut up about it, but you were paid a gob of money to lose it!



OMG, me too!  One was just on! 

I'm also starting to feel this way about the Mariah Carey and Jenny Craig commercials!


----------



## KathyB

natalie78 said:


> The ASPCA commercials are the worst! I cry like a baby every time one comes on.



I cannot watch any of these ads.  I always change the channel or fast forward.  My hubby is the same way.  If one comes on, I'll hear a loud "dammit!" from the great room!


----------



## KathyB

gelbergirl said:


> I love the insurance commercial where the dog has a bone and it is not safe, then he buries the bone and it is not safe, then he brings it to the safety deposit at the bank and it is not safe.
> Finally, he gets a good policy for the bone and he can sleep well knowing that the bone is safe!
> (Travellers?)



This one is great! It reminds us of our male Yorkie and his toys and rawhide bones!


----------



## Echoes

Then there's all the lawyers and their meso-whatever and other 'call-me-for-this-disease/ailment' ads.


----------



## Echoes

And of course the free credit scam ads.  Some people might consider them entertaining, but I consider them Fraud.  They say FREE several times, but they don't ever mention the catches, conditions and hidden fees.


----------



## KathyB

It claims "free credit report" but it's not free.


----------



## KathyB

One of my favorites - and I really do not like commercials - is the AFLAC commercial where they are in the park and the duck, pigeon, frogs and robin are rapping! It's too cute!  "Major medical, booeeey!"


----------



## ap.

qudz104 said:


> I think one of my all time faves was the vw one from last years superbowl when the little kid ptetends to be darth vader.
> Im hoping there are some good ones in this years superbowl!



Totally agree!  I haven't laughed so hard at a commercial in a long time!


----------



## zippie

Northergirl said:


> I hate, hate, hate the weight watchers commerical with Jennifer Hudson. The singing annoys the heck outa me. Yeah, we all know you lost weight cause you won't shut up about it, but you were paid a gob of money to lose it!


 

I hate her voice, she can only scream sing!  The way she pronounces WATCHERS = WATCHES.


----------



## coutureinatl

qudz104 said:
			
		

> I think one of my all time faves was the vw one from last years superbowl when the little kid ptetends to be darth vader.
> Im hoping there are some good ones in this years superbowl!



+1

Just a few more weeks until this years Super
 Bowl commercials


----------



## coronita

My favorite is the insurance one where the woman is going on and on about her husband and she talks like he's deceased and she says, "If I could say one thing to X, it would be thank you." Then her husband walks by and says "You're welcome!"

Also the Spanish VW commercial - the guys are stuck in a car for hours and the other guy only brought a CD of how to learn Spanish. I LOVE IT!


----------



## coronita

Mitzy said:


> I like the Mayhem commercials with the guy that played Ryan O'Reilley on Oz. He's cute and the commercials are funny.
> 
> I hate the new Diet Dr Pepper ones, where diet DP is a manly man drink and you chicks won't get it, like you don't like good stuff like war movies, etc. Stupid.
> I also can't stand the Sarah MacLaughlin ASPCA or Humane Soc commercials. Guilt inducing to the max, even though I love her voice! I have to leave the room. The Wendy Malick ones are about the same.



I never knew his name - I just remembered he was Carrie's "buddy" on SATC that sold the MCI cards. HAHA


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

KathyB said:
			
		

> I cannot watch any of these ads.  I always change the channel or fast forward.  My hubby is the same way.  If one comes on, I'll hear a loud "dammit!" from the great room!



Ha. My hubster is the same. As soon as he sees one come on its a race for the remote. Powerful yes, heartbreaking, yes.


----------



## Northergirl

KathyB said:


> OMG, me too! One was just on!
> 
> I'm also starting to feel this way about the Mariah Carey and Jenny Craig commercials!


 
The ones with Valerie Bertinelli, and Marie Osmond are super annoying too.
They are getting "paid" to lose weight. If they weren't getting paid by some company to lose weight they would paying a plastic surgeon to do the job. 
Now Jennifer's head looks to big for her body.


----------



## KathyB

Northergirl said:


> The ones with Valerie Bertinelli, and Marie Osmond are super annoying too.
> They are getting "paid" to lose weight. If they weren't getting paid by some company to lose weight they would paying a plastic surgeon to do the job.
> *Now Jennifer's head looks to big for her body.*



THAT's what it is!!!! Thank you! There was something that I kept seeing about her that was "off" after the weight loss and this is it!  She also walks knot-kneed now.


----------



## mockinglee

Ooof, the Weight Watchers/Jenny Craig ones with Jennifer Hudson and Mariah Carey bug the sheeeez out of me, too. Not because they were paid to lose weight...hey, good for them however they did it...but because of the horrible caterwauling "music" that goes with them. Yes, yes, we know you are singers. Do you HAVE to wail through every commercial??

I'm glad the holidays are over because those stupid Lexus gifting commercials were grating. Also, the horrible Hyundai jingle with the girl and the guitar. "With all the stress this hoooliday, I'm glad I bought a Hyundai..." CLICK.

On the flip side, I did love the Chevy commercial with the Santa salesman and the hunter. "Oh, what do you hunt?" "Deer.... [nervous side-eye]... er.... fish."

One of my all-time favorites was that Verizon commercial with the kids asking their parents for cell phones and getting rejected. "Dad, I think it's time I got a phone." "I think it's time you got a job." Bwahahahahahaha! But then, I'm mean.


----------



## shoegal

I don't like the Febreeze commercial where folks are blindfolded and supposedly unknowingly touch and sit on disgusting items. It makes my skin crawl. But I still love the hamster/robot car commercial. It just makes me smile.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Great thread!

Agree in the ASPCA and Humane Society commercials :cry:
Love the dog with the bone commercials for insurance.

Those medicine commercials always leave me 
They are terrifying!

I  The Most Interesting Man in the World beer commercials.

One of my all time favorite commercials was the Sprint commercial with the dachshunds! "they sent us all these little wiener dogs..."


----------



## bnjj

This may only air in Canada...  There is an Electrosol Tabs commerical and the woman's voice literally hurts my ears.  I hit mute any time it comes on.  *shudder*


----------



## knics33

CobaltBlu said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Agree in the ASPCA and Humane Society commercials :cry:
> Love the dog with the bone commercials for insurance.
> 
> Those medicine commercials always leave me
> They are terrifying!
> 
> I  The Most Interesting Man in the World beer commercials.
> 
> *One of my all time favorite commercials was the Sprint commercial with the dachshunds! "they sent us all these little wiener dogs..." *




Awwwwww weiners galore lol! I loved that one too .


----------



## ClassicFab

I love the Cheetos commercial with the builders!!

I was just on youtube looking up old commercials and ran across the Levi's ads. Loved the Walk the Line and Painter/What Lola Wants, those were my faves


----------



## Echoes

While you're looking up old ones, look up the one for the Detroit Zoo from the 1980s.


----------



## coronita

There used to be this commercial in the 90s (I can't find it on youtube). I think it was for Bally's and it had people opening gifts on Christmas. The announcer would ask, what are you getting for Christmas? And then you would see people opening up the gifts and saying "a big butt!" or "a spare tire!" That was my favorite for a long time. 

And this one too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_5o4b9aC4w


----------



## caitlin1214

Megs said:


> My new favorite commercial is actually a subway one - it shows the dad and son making a snowman and then the dad's button flies off and ruins the face, then the girl on the snow tube falls through the tube, etc. It is all about putting on weight, but it actually pretty funny!




Haha! I saw that one! It's set to Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.


----------



## caitlin1214

poopsie2 said:


> I love the Snickers ones where they have turned into other people  because they are hungry. The Roseann Barr one is hilarious. "Now my front hurts"



I love the one with Betty White: "That's not what your mom said last night!"


----------



## caitlin1214

coronita said:


> I never knew his name - I just remembered he was Carrie's "buddy" on SATC that sold the MCI cards. HAHA




Dean Winters.



He was also Liz's on again/off-again "Hey, Dummy!" boyfriend Dennis on 30 Rock.


----------



## caitlin1214

I was watching one of those ASPCA-type commercials and it showed pictures of dogs and cats and mentioned the various horrible things happening to them. I kept watching it, expecting it to end with, "Thanks to gifts from people like you, they found loving homes" but it never happened. It just kept getting worse and worse. :wondering


----------



## caitlin1214

This Special K commercial was on a couple of years ago, and I always found it hilarious:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHkPUvuDNMQ







This was a rather funny Bud Light ad from the '90s:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD16DgdGqrY


----------



## caitlin1214

This was a Canadian Taco Bell ad that aired about two years ago:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y5Al34Pl48



(For those unfamiliar with Canadian currency, the red ones are 50s and gold ones are 100s.)


----------



## Sinarta

I love the pig in the insurance commerical, "Pure adrenaline"! 

I hate those weight watchers commericals with Jennifer Hudson. Why do they have her singing in each and every last one of them and they come out with a new one every two weeks. Hate those ASPCA commericals. DH and I turn everytime they come on.


----------



## KathyB

My favorite Special K commercial is the one where the mom finds her jeans from the 70's and her daughter takes them from her and the mom wants them back, eats the Special K and gets back into the jeans.

"I Want You Back" -- Jackson 5 music for the commercial.  I tried to find it on YouTube without success.


----------



## Kansashalo

I hate those Jennifer Hudson WW commercials.  And now the Nutrisystem commercial with Janet Jackson is coming in at a close second.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I hate the Progressive ads with Flo. Ugh. No more. Wrap it up, already.


----------



## poopsie

The Evian roller babies commercial 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PHnRIn74Ag&feature=relmfu


and the talking stockbroker baby.


----------



## KathyB

ALL the eTrade baby commercials!! Love all of them!


----------



## 4pursesake

coronita said:


> My favorite is the insurance one where the woman is going on and on about her husband and she talks like he's deceased and she says, "If I could say one thing to X, it would be thank you." Then her husband walks by and says "You're welcome!"
> 
> Also the Spanish VW commercial - the guys are stuck in a car for hours and the other guy only brought a CD of how to learn Spanish. I LOVE IT!


 

"Hey Hanks".....I love the commercial too and my kids always burst out laughing when the man walks by and says "You're welcome"


----------



## michie

Has anyone seen/mentioned the ASPCA-type St. Jude commercial? O.M.G! I haven't seen it in a while, but before the holidays, I would fall asleep to The Golden Girls on Hallmark only to be awakened in the middle of the night by humming/singing and the sight of kids with tubes all over their bodies. Heartbreaking and scary as hell at the same time. Even the thought of that commercial makes me uncomfortable...


----------



## Jahpson

natalie78 said:


> The ASPCA commercials are the worst! I cry like a baby every time one comes on.



OMG! Me too! They break my heart! and yes I feel for them and called to support lol


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh I can barely watch the St. Jude commercials without tearing up.  One time, I watched their half hour special and I cried the entire time.


----------



## Jahpson

Northergirl said:


> I hate, hate, hate the weight watchers commerical with Jennifer Hudson. The singing annoys the heck outa me. Yeah, we all know you lost weight cause you won't shut up about it, but you were paid a gob of money to lose it!



Yes, I cannot stand that commercial at all!



caitlin1214 said:


> I love the one with Betty White: "That's not what your mom said last night!"



That one was great!


----------



## tatsu_k

The one that annoys me !!! KitKat chocolate with those crunch sounds... And when i think its finally over, they come out with the new one...

The one i find i find adorable: the kia car commercial with hamsters ))) i know a lot of people hate it but i just always LOL when i used to see it, especially with :you can get with this, or you can get with that )

The oldies: Spice Girls or Britney Spears pepsi commercials, Can watch those forever


----------



## Robicslady

girlsnstilettos said:


> I  all the Allstate 'Mayhem' commercials....that guy is hilarious!


 Exactly!  My first thought when I saw this thread!      "shaky shaky"  LOL!!


----------



## Grace123

I love this "YOU get in the bowl" commercial from M&M's: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEiFIKBPUq8


----------



## KathyB

tatsu_k said:


> The one that annoys me !!! KitKat chocolate with those crunch sounds... And when i think its finally over, they come out with the new one...
> 
> The one i find i find adorable: the kia car commercial with hamsters ))) i know a lot of people hate it but i just always LOL when i used to see it, especially with :you can get with this, or you can get with that )
> 
> The oldies: Spice Girls or Britney Spears pepsi commercials, Can watch those forever


 I like the Kia commercials with the hamsters dancing to "Party Rock."


----------



## Lanier

Does anyone remember the Garmin commercial where the guy tells the GPS "I love you" and the GPS says "turn left." 

And then the guy says "You're right, we should keep this relationship professional."

And Total Eclipse of the Heart is playing in the background? I LOVE that commercial!


----------



## ILuvShopping

the newest weight watchers commercial with jennifer hudson is extremely annoying. at least i think it's the newest one. they have her singing with her 'old' self.  it's terrible.

one of my favorites right now - just cause it's so ridiculous and only for the captions is some truck commercial where it's 'snowboarding' down a mountain. the captions say "trucks do not snowboard - do not attempt"  and then the truck flies into the air and spins and the captions say "or do barrel rolls - do not try at home"

i also like the mayhem commercials.


----------



## KatsBags

ILuvShopping said:


> one of my favorites right now - just cause it's so ridiculous and only for the captions is some truck commercial where it's 'snowboarding' down a mountain. the captions say "trucks do not snowboard - do not attempt"  and then the truck flies into the air and spins and the captions say "or do barrel rolls - do not try at home"



Great commercial!


----------



## gre8dane

My favorite Allstate commercial:


----------



## Sky Goddess

KathyB said:


> One of my favorites - and I really do not like commercials - is the AFLAC commercial where they are in the park and the duck, pigeon, frogs and robin are rapping! It's too cute!  "Major medical, booeeey!"



I think this commercial is hilarious too!   My fave part is the last part where the animals were beatboxing and the Worm is doing the "worm" :giggles:


I'm also AUTOMATICALLY annoyed when I hear/see that SQUEALING Pig! UGH! ush: 
Can't change the channel or press mute, fast enough!


----------



## MichelleG

Grace123 said:


> I love this "YOU get in the bowl" commercial from M&M's: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEiFIKBPUq8


 
This is one of my all time fav's too!  It's the delivery for sure.  I walked around saying "you get in the bowl" for weeks when my husband asked me something!

I hated the AT&T commercial with the guy in Grand Central Terminal, and he's missed the text about the flash mob time changing.  I swear they showed that one 2 or three times every commercial break!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8ppk0UCx8


----------



## Jira

gre8dane said:


> My favorite Allstate commercial:




I like these commercials, too -- I keep thinking it's Dennis from 30 Rock! Guess he finally got a job.


----------



## poopsie

MichelleG said:


> This is one of my all time fav's too!  It's the delivery for sure.  I walked around saying "you get in the bowl" for weeks when my husband asked me something!
> 
> I hated the AT&T commercial with the guy in Grand Central Terminal, and he's missed the text about the flash mob time changing.  I swear they showed that one 2 or three times every commercial break!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8ppk0UCx8






LOL---- I loved the flash mob one! Being in a flash mob is somewhere on my bucket list


----------



## caitlin1214

I love this one! 


"The name is Dumass. . . . . What a dumbass!"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQPtKNZpfz4


----------



## caitlin1214

I also love this one! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIutgtzwhAc


----------



## Stilettolife

I love the Geico commerical with the pig. 

I hate with every fiber in me those Jennifer Hudson Commercials.  You will hear all types of words in my house when she comes on, including me threaten to slit my throat.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

caitlin1214 said:


> I also love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIutgtzwhAc



This one was so awesome.


----------



## tatsu_k

I also love this Orbit commercial ))) i've been using : what the french toast? ever since

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjD3YZ6REpM


----------



## mockinglee

^HA, I love that one, too. I've been trying to work "Who are you calling a cootie queen, you lint licker?" into casual conversation. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## irishlass1029

bagshopr said:


> I hate the commercial with the young couples/parents sitting around talking about saving for college.  I hate how the young mom is so smug when she says how she has started saving with the Gerber Life College Plan.  OMG, I would love to smack her, she makes my blood pressure go through the roof!



That whole commercial gets me - talk about shilling something that's a total rip-off in the first place and then to be annoying on top of it - LOL!


----------



## irishlass1029

Stilettolife said:


> I love the Geico commerical with the pig.
> 
> *I hate with every fiber in me those Jennifer Hudson Commercials. * You will hear all types of words in my house when she comes on, including me threaten to slit my throat.



This! ^ Ugh!


----------



## irishlass1029

CobaltBlu said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Agree in the ASPCA and Humane Society commercials :cry:
> Love the dog with the bone commercials for insurance.
> 
> Those medicine commercials always leave me
> They are terrifying!
> 
> I  The Most Interesting Man in the World beer commercials.
> 
> One of my all time favorite commercials was the Sprint commercial with the dachshunds! "they sent us all these little wiener dogs..."




I LOVED that one!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Sky Goddess said:


> I think this commercial is hilarious too!   My fave part is the last part where the animals were beatboxing and the Worm is doing the "worm" :giggles:



The dizzy frog on the "turntable" lilypad cracks me up.


----------



## nastasja

Stilettolife said:


> I love the Geico commerical with the pig.


 me too!


----------



## CountryGlamour

LOVE the candy commercial with the talking sharks.


----------



## KathyB

MY NEW favorite commercial! My dogs love this!


----------



## irishlass1029

KathyB said:


> MY NEW favorite commercial! My dogs love this!




I saw that for the first time yesterday! Even SO stopped and watched it - trying to figure out what it was advertising.

Of course I recognized the tune and when it was over, I said "what do dogs barking the Star Wars theme have to do with selling a car?"

He looked at me oddly and said "they were barking an actual tune?"

Bwahahahaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## KathyB

irishlass1029 said:


> I saw that for the first time yesterday! Even SO stopped and watched it - trying to figure out what it was advertising.
> 
> Of course I recognized the tune and when it was over, I said "what do dogs barking the Star Wars theme have to do with selling a car?"
> 
> He looked at me oddly and said "they were barking an actual tune?"
> 
> Bwahahahaaaaaa!!!!


 It reminds me of the dogs barking "Jingle Bells"!! Love it!


----------



## coronita

This is an NY commercial, but there is a commercial for the NY lotto - the girl is laying on the couch listening to Cyndi Lauper and she keeps changing the track. Finally she turns around and says something like "you can take a break. I am giong to take a nap." Cyndi Lauper and the band were playing live in her living room! LOL


----------



## GingerSnap527

Love the Aflac rapping animals commercial along with the Charlize Theron j'Adore commercial.

The Jennifer Hudson and squeeling Geico pig commercials are getting on my nerves.


----------



## coronita

I forget what phone company it is - but the one were 2 people (guys and girls) say, "That was so 35 seconds ago..." etc. SO ANNOYING


----------



## poopsie

coronita said:


> I forget what phone company it is - but the one were 2 people (guys and girls) say, "That was so 35 seconds ago..." etc. SO ANNOYING




OMG I HATE that thing!


----------



## Florasun

mockinglee said:


> ^HA, I love that one, too. I've been trying to work "Who are you calling a cootie queen, you lint licker?" into casual conversation. Hasn't happened yet.


OMG I am going out tonight - I will try it to use it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

irishlass1029 said:


> I saw that for the first time yesterday! Even SO stopped and watched it - trying to figure out what it was advertising.
> 
> Of course I recognized the tune and when it was over, I said "what do dogs barking the Star Wars theme have to do with selling a car?"
> 
> He looked at me oddly and said "they were barking an actual tune?"
> 
> Bwahahahaaaaaa!!!!



I love the little arf at the end. If this is truly real and done by trained dogs bravo. It's so cuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## Florasun

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And I agree with the one poster - I hate the Progressive ads with Flo. Ugh. No more. Wrap it up, already.


ITA. Get rid of the Gecko, too!
I like the Hanes (?) commercial where the dad is dipping his kid's feet in plaster to form a sock. When the dad says "we're sick of it" and the kid echos "sick of it", and the Mom gives them the classic eye-roll, 'I can't believe you are so dumb' look it reminds me of some moments at my house.


----------



## Florasun

sgj99 said:


> I like these too.  My favorite is the one with the 4 guys in a small car going on a road trip.  One of the guys in the back seat becomes Aretha Franklin so his friend gives him the Snickers bar because he always acts like a "diva" when he's hungry.  The last shot shows that the guy riding shotgun up front is now Liza Minnelli and she angrily is telling the guy in the back to "get your knees out of the seat."


Oh yes, love these too!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mockinglee said:


> ^HA, I love that one, too. I've been trying to work "Who are you calling a cootie queen, you lint licker?" into casual conversation. Hasn't happened yet.



OMG!!!! I have worked that into convos. It's super easy as long as someone you know has a funny bone in their body. (And an idea about pop culture, that helps.)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And is anyone skeeved out by the Doritos' commercial where the guy licks his coworkers fingers? CHEESE! Vile. Just vile.


----------



## mockinglee

I find this one bizarrely hilarious, too. Is the woman in the car the same as the cootie queen from the Orbit commercial? If not, they could be related. The green bug's tiny little "Eeeeeeeeeeee!" cracks me up every time.


----------



## nova_girl

Florasun said:


> ITA. Get rid of the Gecko, too!
> I like the Hanes (?) commercial where the dad is dipping his kid's feet in plaster to form a sock. When the dad says "we're sick of it" and the kid echos "sick of it", and the Mom gives them the classic eye-roll, 'I can't believe you are so dumb' look it reminds me of some moments at my house.



I was going to post about this, I love this commercial! Whenever my mom and I say we're sick of something we say it like the little boy does lol. 

Another commercial that I like is one for Vonage and bundles, and the mom talks about dropping the bundle and how the longer they keep it the harder it'll be to get rid of, and the dad thinks she's talking about the baby.

I don't understand all the hate for the little squealing pig lol.


----------



## coronita

I just saw this Crystal Light commercial and I LOVE IT!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B27EXfOrfcs

sorry, still haven't figured out how to embed a video!


----------



## michie

Florasun said:


> ITA. Get rid of the Gecko, too!
> I like the Hanes (?) commercial where the dad is dipping his kid's feet in plaster to form a sock. When the dad says "we're sick of it" and the kid echos "sick of it", and the Mom gives them the classic eye-roll, 'I can't believe you are so dumb' look it reminds me of some moments at my house.



I like that one, too! I looveee how the little one says, "SICKUHVIT!!!"


----------



## caitlin1214

Alex Spoils Me said:


> OMG!!!! I have worked that into convos. It's super easy as long as someone you know has a funny bone in their body. (And an idea about pop culture, that helps.)



Oh my God! I  tried to imitate it the way they did in the commercial. I was fine with "Cootie Queen" part but totally accidentally just said the C-word!


That is SO not the censored version.


----------



## terps08

Stilettolife said:


> I love the Geico commerical with the pig.



I LOVE that commercial.  WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHEEEEEE WHEEEEEE!


----------



## terps08

caitlin1214 said:


> Oh my God! I  tried to imitate it the way they did in the commercial. I was fine with "Cootie Queen" part but totally accidentally just said the C-word!
> 
> 
> That is SO not the censored version.




HAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

caitlin1214 said:


> Oh my God! I  tried to imitate it the way they did in the commercial. I was fine with "Cootie Queen" part but totally accidentally just said the C-word!
> 
> 
> That is SO not the censored version.



Oh shoot.


----------



## kirsten

LOVE this commercial even though it hasn't officially aired yet.


----------



## Echoes

I don't know what it's for, some kind of artsy thing.

A person standing center screen, waving their arms or something while a zillion backgrounds spin by in some kind of silly stop-action mess.

Makes my eyes hurt --- literally.  I have to look away.


----------



## BgaHolic

My two favs: One is a bit older - A woman is shopping Ikea and looks at her receipt and runs into the parking lot where her husband is waiting in the car, and she yells: "Start the car" Start the Car" because she thinks she got away with something; everything appears too cheap on the receipt. - I find that commercial hilarious.  My second favorite is a couple standing on the front of a cruise ship muttering: "Never Again." Then you see a flashback of them in a car on safari with these ferocious animals attacking the car and they are screaming for their lives! Then it flashes forward to them eating something while very relaxed standing at the front of the cruise ship.

The one I really don't care for are all the swiffer commercials!


----------



## ClassicFab

I love the Traveler's insurance puppy love commercial. The male dog comes home and the female has had puppies, so cute.

I like the crystal light commercial where the lady says her friend doesn't need crystal light because they won't get near a beach and then the plane crashes.

And I like the VW commercial where the man keeps asking is it fast as it shows him over time, then he has a baby and says is it safe? Makes me say awww every time I see it.


----------



## tatsu_k

i dislike febreeze commercial with "non-actors" when they in dirty kitchen blindfolded. .. i smell caramel candy.. Really>? I mean, i own febreeze and for sure it does not make those miracles. Besides, its there like every other commercial


----------



## Sinarta

I like the Jackson Hewitt commericals where everyone is dancing in slow motion to Montel Jordan's "This is how we do it" because they are so excited about their taxes.

Still hateeach and every one of the Jennifer Hudson Weight Watchers commericals.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sinarta said:
			
		

> I like the Jackson Hewitt commericals where everyone is dancing in slow motion to Montel Jordan's "This is how we do it" because they are so excited about their taxes.
> 
> Still hateeach and every one of the Jennifer Hudson Weight Watchers commericals.



Ditto on both commercials.


----------



## elle-mo

Disney gummy vitamin commercials, blech. Hate it!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I hate the wireless phone commercial where it's a bunch of guys at a football tailgate and one guy is like, "do you guys know how to post videos to FACEBOOK?", then it repeats bc they recorded him and posted it on FB.  Just the way he says it, ANNOYS me for some odd reason.  Very random I know.


----------



## kateincali

I *hate* the latest Dior commercial with that godawful song. It sounds like a cat drowning.


----------



## mockinglee

Ugh, I just saw one I remembered that I can't stand. The eBay commercial with the business meeting where everyone pulls out iPads, except one guy who pulls out paper and pen and gets mocked by all his co-workers. And then instead of having a spine he goes to eBay and buys an iPad. I want to slap every single one of them.

Not to mention then I envision him getting the iPad and then having to file SNAD because it doesn't work.


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^lmao!!!


----------



## gre8dane

Florasun said:


> I like the Hanes (?) commercial where the dad is dipping his kid's feet in plaster to form a sock. When the dad says "we're sick of it" and the kid echos "sick of it", and the Mom gives them the classic eye-roll, 'I can't believe you are so dumb' look it reminds me of some moments at my house.


 
Hilarious commercial & I like how the boy tries to stand in his 'plaster socks' at the end!

I recognize the guy from the show "OZ"


----------



## Florasun

^^ Love the ikea commercial! That reminds me of the vonage commercials with the "I'm feeling richer effect". In one, a lady is trying to use her key fob to unlock a Bently(?) and in the other a woman is insistent on buying the crown jewels.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=janv_bMxUZs&feature=related


----------



## jayhawkgirl

ChanelGirlE said:


> I hate the wireless phone commercial where it's a bunch of guys at a football tailgate and one guy is like, "do you guys know how to post videos to FACEBOOK?", then it repeats bc they recorded him and posted it on FB.  Just the way he says it, ANNOYS me for some odd reason.  Very random I know.



I hate this one, too! Especially the "it's so 17 seconds ago"!


----------



## poopsie

jayhawkgirl said:


> I hate this one, too! Especially the "it's so 17 seconds ago"!






OT

I love your avatar! Is that your little critter?


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Nope, I just happened to see it online one day and it cracked me up so I made it my avatar here and on a basketball forum I'm on. I don't know why it's so funny to me but it is!


----------



## natalie78

tatsu_k said:


> i dislike febreeze commercial with "non-actors" when they in dirty kitchen blindfolded. .. i smell caramel candy.. Really>? I mean, i own febreeze and for sure it does not make those miracles. Besides, its there like every other commercial


I use Febreeze like a mad woman and I have yet to have my house smell as good as those commercials claim.


----------



## RWolfeOH

LoL I agree. Febreeze never does all that for my house?!


----------



## KathyB

natalie78 said:


> I use Febreeze like a mad woman and I have yet to have my house smell as good as those commercials claim.



Me too!!! It will smell good for a little while, but it never lasts!


----------



## CountryGlamour

The Geico commercial with the little pig. The first one was cute, this second one is down-right annoying.


----------



## ClassicFab

I hate the JCP commercial when the people are screaming at the sale signs. So stupid!


----------



## KatsBags

ClassicFab said:


> I hate the JCP commercial when the people are screaming at the sale signs. So stupid!



Never saw that one before tonight. Now, I think I've seen it 8765745636 times... it's AWFUL!


----------



## KathyB

ClassicFab said:


> I hate the JCP commercial when the people are screaming at the sale signs. So stupid!


 Does anyone know what's supposed to happen on 2/1/2012?


----------



## dorcast

KathyB said:


> Does anyone know what's supposed to happen on 2/1/2012?



NEW YORK (AP)  JCPenney is permanently marking down all of its merchandise by at least 40 percent so shoppers will no longer have to wait for a sale to get the lowest prices in its stores.

Penney said Wednesday that it was getting rid of the hundreds of sales it offers each year in favor of a simpler approach to pricing. Feb. 1, the retailer is rolling out a three-tiered strategy that offers "Every Day" low pricing daily, "Monthly Value" discounts on select merchandise each month and clearance deals called "Best Price" during the first and the third Friday of each month when many shoppers get paid.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> I hate the JCP commercial when the people are screaming at the sale signs. So stupid!



I hate it too. It's soooo annoying I mute my tv every time it comes out.


----------



## coronita

I like Febreeze but I think I get a reaction to it. It is pretty strong and I start coughing like a mad woman. 

I love the commercial for the Audi Quattro. The towing guy "hunts" for this car and can never get it!


----------



## KathyB

dorcast said:


> NEW YORK (AP)  JCPenney is permanently marking down all of its merchandise by at least 40 percent so shoppers will no longer have to wait for a sale to get the lowest prices in its stores.
> 
> Penney said Wednesday that it was getting rid of the hundreds of sales it offers each year in favor of a simpler approach to pricing. Feb. 1, the retailer is rolling out a three-tiered strategy that offers "Every Day" low pricing daily, "Monthly Value" discounts on select merchandise each month and clearance deals called "Best Price" during the first and the third Friday of each month when many shoppers get paid.


 This sounds pretty great!!!


----------



## lucretias

my guilty pleasure is education connection commercial. for some reason the jingle sticks!



Ironically, I am way done with school (I have my Ph.D.) so it's not like I need (another) degree (but maybe someday I'll get one!) I think I just stay up way too late as that's when it usually airs.


----------



## lucretias

double post!


----------



## coronita

lucretias said:


> my guilty pleasure is education connection commercial. for some reason the jingle sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I am way done with school (I have my Ph.D.) so it's not like I need (another) degree (but maybe someday I'll get one!) I think I just stay up way too late as that's when it usually airs.




NO NO NO NO. I HATE THAT COMMERCIAL. It always gets stuck in my head. LOL. I don't even want to click on it, but I'm guessing that's the one with the girl walking around dressed like a waitress.


----------



## natcolb65

ClassicFab said:


> I hate the JCP commercial when the people are screaming at the sale signs. So stupid!



I hate this too and I don't get it!!


----------



## alliemia

Love the J'Adore commercial


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I think the Febreeze commercials where they stage a disgusting house and kitchen and blindfold the real people are hilarious!! I love their reactions when they take the blindfold off....

I also love the Jack Links beef jerky commercials 'Messin' with Sasquatch'....they are all funny, I'm sucked in with humorous commercials!


----------



## lucretias

coronita said:


> NO NO NO NO. I HATE THAT COMMERCIAL. It always gets stuck in my head. LOL. I don't even want to click on it, but I'm guessing that's the one with the girl walking around dressed like a waitress.


yep, that's the one! click it. you know you want to....


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone seen the commercial with Shannen Doherty talking about some certification schools?  I think it's really strange thats what she's doing now....


----------



## coronita

I've seen that commercial. I guess Shannen needs work!


----------



## tatsu_k

Thats the education connection commercial mentioned above. I think it was three different commercials but with the same song which was long and annoying


----------



## Coach!Lover

I love the new Geico commerical where the couple can't sleep because of the panther watching them on top of their bureau!!


----------



## LabelLover81

I think it's kinda old at this point, but Mariah's Jenny Craig commercial was so trashy!  It was like the anti-Jennifer H/WW commercial. It was almost funny how ****ty Mariah looked lyp synching "you can make it!!!!"


----------



## BgaHolic

My kids know my new favorite commercial is the daughter narrating about her father vacationing on Carnival cruise to the music "I don't wanna work..."


----------



## m3rma1d

Coach!Lover said:


> I love the new Geico commerical where the couple can't sleep because of the panther watching them on top of their bureau!!



Meeeee toooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Expy00

I like the new M&Ms commercial, the one where they're all at party and the brown M&M strips off his top candy coating to show off his chocolate center and then starts dancing to LMFAO's song, Sexy And I know It.... too funny!


----------



## poopsie

Eeeewwwwww

Seriously

Dude, that is soooo gross


----------



## ClassicFab

I love the commercial where the lady is getting ready for guests and talking to the android mascot. She call's him Andrew, so cute!


----------



## *MJ*

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> Eeeewwwwww
> 
> Seriously
> 
> Dude, that is soooo gross



I love this one too!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sgj99

CountryGlamour said:


> The Geico commercial with the little pig. The first one was cute, this second one is down-right annoying.


 
that's what i think too.  i'm over it.

and i always laugh at the commercials for Viagra and Cialis because when the voice over is giving all the side effects, he states:  if you have an erection lasting 4 or more hours seek medical help.  any man i've ever known wouldn't go to the doctor ... they'd stand in the middle of the busiest intersection in town and shout (while naked and pointing to their Johnson): "WOOHOO, Look at Me ... 4 HOURS!"

i also like the commercial for Geico where the couple says they're saving money so they got rid of their alarm system and adopted a Rescue Panther.  i'm sure part of the reason i like it is because i have a very tiny solid black cat that i refer to as my Pocket Panther.


----------



## tatsu_k

Please stop those annoying Kit Kat commercials!!! crunch-crunch


----------



## Elara

sgj99 said:


> that's what i think too.  i'm over it.
> 
> and i always laugh at the commercials for Viagra and Cialis because when the voice over is giving all the side effects, he states:  if you have an erection lasting 4 or more hours seek medical help.  any man i've ever known wouldn't go to the doctor ... they'd stand in the middle of the busiest intersection in town and shout (while naked and pointing to their Johnson): "WOOHOO, Look at Me ... 4 HOURS!"
> 
> i also like the commercial for Geico where the couple says they're saving money so they got rid of their alarm system and adopted a Rescue Panther.  i'm sure part of the reason i like it is because i have a very tiny solid black cat that i refer to as my Pocket Panther.




That Geico commercial with the panther makes me laugh every time I see it!

And I too cannot stand the pig commercials- I took me seeing the second and 3rd one like 5 times before I realized the pig was "mobile," and that's why it was on a zipline....ugh.


----------



## athena168

i like the geico commercial with the panther as well and I like the Got Milk commercial with Salma Hayak where she's out of milk and she's trying to get some milk meanwhile everywhere's sold out of milk. She then tries to milk a cow and then stops a milk truck to finally get milk only to find out her kid ran out of cereal...haha. 

I hate all the Progressive commericals with Flo in it.


----------



## KatsBags

I love the rock climbing commercial. It makes me dizzy but the last shot is awe-inspiring!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VE4bcq8Plzk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## KatsBags

I love the rock climbing commercial. It makes me dizzy but the last shot is awe-inspiring!


----------



## Grace123

You don't see this one anymore, but this always made me tear up, still does!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaILzBYvS7U


----------



## LVBagLady

LabelLover81 said:


> Didn't see another thread like this. Mods, please delete if it's duplicate. What commercials make you cringe, and which ones have you hanging on every word?
> 
> For me, I HATE the Geico commercial with the pig on the zip line going "weeeeeeeeeeeee wee wee weeeeeeeeeeee".  Oh I HATE it!  Makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.
> 
> I like the commercial (for a phone I think) where there are two guys tailgating and a coach comes out of a trailer and say "you know how to post videos on Facebook?". Then the guys immediately show him a video on Facebook of him asking that question. Makes me giggle


I hate that pig commercial too!


----------



## ClassicFab

The Geico commercial with the guy singing karaoke...."getting a weave!!!!!!" lol


----------



## selkiewriter

sgj99 said:


> that's what i think too.  i'm over it.
> 
> and i always laugh at the commercials for Viagra and Cialis because when the voice over is giving all the side effects, he states:  if you have an erection lasting 4 or more hours seek medical help.  any man i've ever known wouldn't go to the doctor ... they'd stand in the middle of the busiest intersection in town and shout (while naked and pointing to their Johnson): "WOOHOO, Look at Me ... 4 HOURS!"
> 
> i also like the commercial for Geico where the couple says they're saving money so they got rid of their alarm system and adopted a Rescue Panther.  i'm sure part of the reason i like it is because i have a very tiny solid black cat that i refer to as my Pocket Panther.



The rescue panther commercial cracks me up.  I love that commercial!


----------



## hunniesochic

The Cheetos commercial. The construction one.


----------



## coronita

I love the Verizon commercials with Suzie's Lemonade!


----------



## bagshopr

I love the Sleepy's mattress commercial with the sleeping animals.


----------



## caitlin1214

The little pig in the commercials is so cute, but the constant "Wheeeeee"ing gets irritating. 








The other one that bugs me is for some sort of children's cold medication and it starts with a little girl talking about how much her little brother pesters her and gets into everything. Then she says, "Luckily, he's sick today." 

Next thing you know he's armed with a Super Soaker and crashing a tea party she's having with her friends.

A very unhappy (and wet) little girl confronts her mother who laughs and says, "I'm sorry! I had to give it to him!"

I get what they were doing, but come on: even his being sick doesn't stop him from tormenting her? 

What about, "He's sick but my mom gave him medicine. I'm going to have to lock the door."?


----------



## caitlin1214

Another one that bugs me is the one for Kix where a little girl is asking the standard questions, "Are their prizes in the box? Any sugar? Marshmallows?" Then she wants some and he won't give her the box. Then it's just her thinking up various things she could give him in exchange for the cereal. And he won't budge.


Pfft. Little girl, you're the older sister. Just smack him and take the cereal. 


Then there are the Trix are for Kids commercials. It's the Trix Rabbit's cereal and he isn't allowed to have any!?! Are you frakking kidding me? 




And the one that grossed me out was one for a travel company. The jingle was "I need a V-A-C-A-T-I-O-N" and a bunch of sick people are punctuating the letters by sniffling. Ew.


----------



## caitlin1214

This one's awesome: 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b863P40WJU




"Now, will all the men in the audience please stand up? No? Didn't think so."


----------



## labelwhore04

i love the KD commercial with the 2 guys lol


----------



## GiGi1209

I love the Cartier commercial. It is just visually stunning.


----------



## Natalietwo

I love the series of Ellen Degeneres commercials for JCPenny.


----------



## Bzemom

New milk commercial with salma Hayek. Love it!


----------



## poopsie

Natalietwo said:


> I love the series of Ellen Degeneres commercials for JCPenny.





Me too!


----------



## Kansashalo

I officially HATE the AT&T "that was soooo ___seconds ago" commercials.
Rude bishes. lol


----------



## kymmie

I do not like any commercials where real animals speak in human voices.  Cartoon animals are okay but not real animals.  It gives me the wiggins!


----------



## amaka

I love the wireless cellphone commercial...(not sure of the name now) where the Father is sitting down listening to his teenage son on the cellphone singing to his girlfriend... I have a teenager so I recognize that 'What The....." look on his face.... LOL


----------



## Trianna

Any Geico commercial featuring the pig and the one featuring the cool girls from school.


----------



## poopsie

amaka said:


> I love the wireless cellphone commercial...(not sure of the name now) where the Father is sitting down listening to his teenage son on the cellphone singing to his girlfriend... I have a teenager so I recognize that 'What The....." look on his face.... LOL





&#9834;&#9835;&#9834;you are such a goooood listener&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## KimmyAnne

I really like the Cartier commercial.  It stands out because it's different and is just so beautiful to watch.


----------



## Kansashalo

I love the Gillette razor commercial with Adrian Brody, Andre 3000, and Gael Garcia Brenal.  OMG is it legal for all that handsomeness to be in one commercial?


----------



## caitlin1214

This is hilarious! 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHbBk6sN-Y0





My favorite part was when the guy in the meeting said, "Um, John?"


And the cat looks over like, "Can I help you?"


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> I officially HATE the AT&T "that was soooo ___seconds ago" commercials.
> Rude bishes. lol



2nd 

I love the cheetos commercial w/ the construction workers dancing.  It cracks me up the way that 1 construction worker dances.


----------



## tsjmom

I flippin' love this commercial LMAO!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxW_ZCd64tg


----------



## coronita

tsjmom said:


> I flippin' love this commercial LMAO!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxW_ZCd64tg



I remember when I first saw it. I love this one!!


----------



## coronita

I can't stop singing and dancing to this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMxSZQZuBYc


----------



## dreambag7767

Love this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaqcthqw5Tg


----------



## Northergirl

I hate JoLo's commerical for her clothes for Kohls (I think it's Kohls) Her dancing looks so fake just like her fly girl days.


----------



## Kansashalo

dreambag7767 said:


> Love this one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaqcthqw5Tg



That was a cute commercial!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love this:


----------



## coronita

Northergirl said:


> I hate JoLo's commerical for her clothes for Kohls (I think it's Kohls) Her dancing looks so fake just like her fly girl days.


 
YES! And the clothes don't look that great either.


----------



## desiuny

I don't know if anyone posted this one already but it is my new favorite. It's for M&Ms

http://youtu.be/IbbLCvUtHGo


----------



## caitlin1214

desiuny said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this one already but it is my new favorite. It's for M&Ms
> 
> http://youtu.be/IbbLCvUtHGo



Hehe, "So it's THAT kind of party, huh?"


----------



## Kansashalo

lol I love the red M&M


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the Doritos Bird of Prey commercial:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS3byfklEw4


----------



## LabelLover81

The liquid plumber Double impact commercial left me with my mouth hanging open!  Anyone else seen this ad?


----------



## GingerSnap527

The new anti-smoking commercials are a bit too much...they make me cringe.


----------



## juneping

i like this car (toyota i think) commercial. this chinese american couple loved the car and spoke in chinese that how they should remain calm and don't let the sales person notice how much they loved the car...the husband said let him take care of everything. then they wanted to buy the car...the sales person responded in chinese.... 
it's just so funny. the mandarin was pretty good...not some gibberish...


----------



## terps08

juneping said:


> i like this car (toyota i think) commercial. this chinese american couple loved the car and spoke in chinese that how they should remain calm and don't let the sales person notice how much they loved the car...the husband said let him take care of everything. then they wanted to buy the car...the sales person responded in chinese....
> it's just so funny. the mandarin was pretty good...not some gibberish...



I love this commercial too! 

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6NV6xFLFks


----------



## LabelLover81

This is the double impact commercial. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7fz0jpuLkM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sjunky13

I hate, I mean hate with a passion the LUVS Diaper ads, where the cartoon babies show thier poop filled diaper to, "Whoomp there it is" and other kids are rating it. 
I freaking hate this commercial so much. Wrong on so many levels!!!


----------



## melissatrv

Set to the tune of "the hip bone's connected to the thigh bone, the thigh bone's connected to the...."  

HATE Dove Body Wash commercial.  "My toes know" and this smirking woman who looks like Bethenny Frankel wiggles her toes. I have this thing where I can't stand feet or Bethenny Frankel   "My hips know" and all those smug so called _real women with real bodies _ dancing around in their white cotton bras and panties....uggghh!!!!!!


----------



## melissatrv

LabelLover81 said:


> The liquid plumber Double impact commercial left me with my mouth hanging open! Anyone else seen this ad?


 
Is this the one where she fantasizes about the two guys?


----------



## melissatrv

LabelLover81 said:


> I think it's kinda old at this point, but Mariah's Jenny Craig commercial was so trashy! It was like the anti-Jennifer H/WW commercial. It was almost funny how ****ty Mariah looked lyp synching "you can make it!!!!"


 
She looks so insincere too when they have her "casually talking" in a sitting circle with the others who have lost weight using Jenny.  She has a look on her face like "get me away from this commoners" 

 It is only a matter of time before we Jessica Simpson post baby weight in one of these.


----------



## coronita

sjunky13 said:


> I hate, I mean hate with a passion the LUVS Diaper ads, where the cartoon babies show thier poop filled diaper to, "Whoomp there it is" and other kids are rating it.
> I freaking hate this commercial so much. Wrong on so many levels!!!



I don't know if my FI was messing with me, but he says they are saying Poop there it is... I hope he was just kidding with me!


----------



## coronita

LabelLover81 said:


> This is the double impact commercial.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7fz0jpuLkM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I freaking love this commercial!


----------



## melissatrv

I think this is a great thread.  What I think might be helpful is if descriptions could be posted along with the links.  Perhaps we may have seen the commerical already and we can go to youtube to see only the ones we haven't seen.


----------



## tatsu_k

Idk why, but i love State Farm commercial where guy is talking to State Farm representative @ night nd then his wife comes and thinks he is talking to the girl
"What r u wearing, Jake from StateFarm???" ))


----------



## Serina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqb-mmkEWqU this one is a must-see a little boy who is tired of playing soccer alone...


----------



## mashanyc

Direct TV commercial: "Opulence. I haz it" with the Russian and a little giraffe. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkB9OT2XVvA&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLD530FE7C40B4DB31


----------



## knasarae

sjunky13 said:


> I hate, I mean hate with a passion the LUVS Diaper ads, where the cartoon babies show thier poop filled diaper to, "Whoomp there it is" and other kids are rating it.
> I freaking hate this commercial so much. Wrong on so many levels!!!


 
Lol I hate this commercial too!!!

My two favorite commercials right now are:

Sprint Data Plans: "Watch out for my roots!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ0MyGI0kQc 

Nike: "Baby I love you so much that I would run to you"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXKfqvluTd8


----------



## Kansashalo

sjunky13 said:


> I hate, I mean hate with a passion the LUVS Diaper ads, where the cartoon babies show thier poop filled diaper to, "Whoomp there it is" and other kids are rating it.
> I freaking hate this commercial so much. Wrong on so many levels!!!


 
I hate that commercial too.


----------



## terps08

knasarae said:
			
		

> Lol I hate this commercial too!!!
> 
> My two favorite commercials right now are:
> 
> Sprint Data Plans: "Watch out for my roots!"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ0MyGI0kQc
> 
> Nike: "Baby I love you so much that I would run to you"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXKfqvluTd8



I love that Nike commercial! Makes me want to go running!


----------



## poopsie

OMG I freaking HATE the phone commercial with the blubbering mother and daughter.


----------



## KatsBags

poopsie2 said:


> OMG I freaking HATE the phone commercial with the blubbering mother and daughter.



HORRIBLE!!!

We switch the channel every time it's on!


----------



## ClassicFab

I like the liquid plumber commercial with the 2 guys! Hot!

I also like the Geico taste test commercial with the pregnant lady.
"Do you want to finish it?" "NO!" "Does the baby want to finish it?"

And the one with the older couple, they look so confused and cute!


----------



## tatsu_k

this commercial is the first one in many years which made me cry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NScs_qX2Okk

ps. im not a mom )


----------



## love2shop_26

Ugh! I loathed that JG Wentworth commercial. The stupid song always gets stuck in my head afterwards!

And the DirectTV one too...I mean really? Somehow because I chose cable I'd end up reenacting Platoon with Charlie Sheen???? WTF?!?!?

Actually, that might be fun to do! LOL!


----------



## poopsie

Love the one where the family is in the van and they start doing "Crazy TRain"


----------



## sarahloveslouis

From the mom of a newborn...... This commercial is amaaaaaazing. Sitting here at almost 2AM feeding a hungry baby and crying my eyes out at this commercial. 

Hope this link works! It's the Johnson's "You're doing OK, Mom" commercial. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yotq4zr0dRc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## poopsie

Now that nitwit for Wendy's that talks to the salads is on my last nerve.


----------



## KatsBags

The new Audi commercial where the little girl thinks her Dad is an alien   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89uJz_us4PM

Best line..."He says he's from Albuquerque but I'm not buying it."


----------



## bobobob

I like the Geico commerical w/ Wile E Coyote and Road Runner


----------



## ksammon

i love the Apple iPhone Siri John Malkovich TV Commercial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibdEOBi1DiU

Life advice


----------



## Bagbug

Lady Chinadoll said:


> I'm so tired of that Flo Progessive gal. At first loved her, now she's just too much -- go away!!
> 
> My favorite was an insurance commercial where the squirrel run across the street and hi five each other. loved that!



Although Flo started as a "Groundling" I absolutely hate those commercials too!


----------



## ClassicFab

I hate the TWC commercial where the guys buy the girl all that stuff from Twilight. Idk why it irks me so


----------



## nc.girl

I like the Aaron's commercials that have Michael Waltrip and Mark Martin in them. 



KatsBags said:


> The new Audi commercial where the little girl thinks her Dad is an alien
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89uJz_us4PM
> 
> Best line..."He says he's from Albuquerque but I'm not buying it."



Hehe, I love this commercial.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i hate the toshiba(?) commercial where the guy is test subject to new drugs or whatever...  it just kinda grosses me out.


----------



## Bagbug

I HATE "WE ARE FARMERS!". We had our fiscal end of the year party at work.  Any whoo the owner made us chant that!  I was like WTF!


----------



## Waffle65

I really hate that Pier 1 commercial where the lady spins the chair around, and there's the sock money in it. I cringed every time the stupid thing starts screaming "RAINBOW SOCK MONEY, YEAH!".


----------



## azsun

I saw a new commercial yesterday for Priceline..it featured that Long Island Psychic, Theresa Caputo (I think that's her name).  At first I thought it was a ad for her TV show..when I realized it was a commercial, I was disappointed in seeing her do that.


----------



## Sternchen

tatsu_k said:


> this commercial is the first one in many years which made me cry
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NScs_qX2Okk
> 
> ps. im not a mom )


 
I love this commercial. Thanks for making me cry at work 

I always get teared up when it comes on TV in the evenings.


----------



## Sternchen

This is one of my favorite commercials. It's from GE.

Sorry that it's in German. But basically it's about how they are the GE in certain things... like GEburt (birth).. and then they say they are the GE in Germany.


----------



## TokidokiAngel

Love the geico commercial where the dad gets his kids a possum for a pet.


----------



## jaa1169

omg, i love "we are farmers,bum bum bum bum bum bum bum".  I hate the new tortilla bowl commercials, because they obviously won't taste like real tortilla bowls, and the host guy SCREAMS the whole time. My husband tells me to mute it any time he comes into the room.


----------



## Sassys

I can't stand those Sun drop commercials


----------



## KathyB

Loathe and detest the Sprint EVO commercials where the huge group of people are playing music on their phones.


----------



## admat97

Someone on Goodread's posted this commercial... It's hysterica awesomel!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I don't know why but I like the Magnun ice cream commercial.  It is where she is stuck in traffic, sees a Magnum truck and runs over the line of cars to get the ice cream bar.


----------



## Echoes

^^  As unrealistic as it is, it gets your attention in a less than negative way.

Can't say the same for the 'Angie's List' spam flooding every channel.


----------



## caitlin1214

Waffle65 said:


> I really hate that Pier 1 commercial where the lady spins the chair around, and there's the sock money in it. I cringed every time the stupid thing starts screaming "RAINBOW SOCK MONEY, YEAH!".


That was funny the first time and "meh" the next couple hundred times I saw it. I loved the Christmas one with the stuffed penguin. It was so cute when she picked it up and hugged it.


----------



## caitlin1214

poopsie2 said:


> Now that nitwit for Wendy's that talks to the salads is on my last nerve.



When she says "They were here last week" I find myself thinking "In my grocery store the salads all have Best By dates on them."


----------



## twinkletoes

My all-time favorite is Staples' back to school commercial from years ago. The dad dances down the aisle as "It's the most wonderful time of the year" plays while the kids walk dejectedly behind him. Too funny. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwcYbo7pjto

My least favorite right now are the Capital One commercials. I just don't get them. Why is Jimmy Fallon in a research lab with a baby who doesn't want cash back? Am I missing the point? Or is it just a crazy mixed up mish mosh of nothingness?


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Can't stand the Target back to school ads with the singing. Makes me crazy!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ok, this was on this morning and I thought of you ladies.  The commercial where the lady thinks the raccoon is a cat?   I had the same experience, thats why I think its funny.  We were taking care of a cat who lived in our front shed.  One morning before work, I go to check on him.   Immediately walking in theres this smell...I go up to him, he's sleeping in his bed and I'm thinking, wow, did he get dirty!  I start talking to him, when my husband walks in and says thats not a cat...thats a raccoon.  I ran like a bat out of hell. We had to call the animal whatever you call them to come and get it out.


----------



## caitlin1214

LOREBUNDE said:


> ok, this was on this morning and I thought of you ladies.  The commercial where the lady thinks the raccoon is a cat?   I had the same experience, thats why I think its funny.  We were taking care of a cat who lived in our front shed.  One morning before work, I go to check on him.   Immediately walking in theres this smell...I go up to him, he's sleeping in his bed and I'm thinking, wow, did he get dirty!  I start talking to him, when my husband walks in and says thats not a cat...thats a raccoon.  I ran like a bat out of hell. We had to call the animal whatever you call them to come and get it out.




That was like a Canadian Tire commercial! It was advertising outdoor lighting and in it, the dad has to get the family cat and bring it in for the evening. In the end, he holds up a raccoon, thinking it's their family cat and his daughter's looking at him, going, "That's not Mr. Bonkers."


----------



## pollinilove

has anyone seen the octo mom commercial for loans hate it


----------



## Bentley1

LOVE all the Snickers "diva" commercials.  

"Here, have Snickers.  Better?"  "Better!"

My favorite is the Liza Minelli and Aretha Franklin one in the car.


----------



## bobobob

love the Wheat Thins commercial with Stewie and Brian


----------



## GingerSnap527

Hate the "I am a paleontologist" commercial from Payless!


----------



## babieejae1101

I hate the new Honda 2012 Clearance commercials! They are so stupid!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I forget what the ad was for, but it showed a guy driving his wife to the hospital because she was going into labor. 

On the way to the hospital, they have to go through a toll booth and the price keeps going up. 

And they both keep arguing about it. 

(I guess the company's point is that, unlike other companies, their prices stay the same.)

It's so stupid, because the more they argue about it, the price goes up.

At some point, wouldn't he just say, "My wife's in labor, here's a 5 or whatever, let me through"?


----------



## VuittonsLover

I love the NY lottery commerical.. where the founding fathers are on the beach dancing and partying with a bunch of girls.  they look so much like lincoln, and washington and jackson too.


----------



## melissatrv

The Payless Shoe  Back to School commerical "I am a Paleontologist, that's who I am, who I am, who I am"  Thank God it should be over after Labor Day. They play it 100 times a day


----------



## GingerSnap527

melissatrv said:
			
		

> The Payless Shoe  Back to School commerical "I am a Paleontologist, that's who I am, who I am, who I am"  Thank God it should be over after Labor Day. They play it 100 times a day



I wrote this commercial yesterday! I hate it!


----------



## poopsie

I like the Sonic guys


----------



## caitlin1214

Why is it that I can remember the commercial but never what it's for? 

I know it was for a burger and two guys were talking about the taste and someone says he can taste some sort of spice in there. He says he thinks it's paisley.

The second guy tells the first guy he's thinking of parsley, not paisley (because that's a tie pattern) and that's not it, either.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

i can't stand the skittles commercials talking abt contradictions.  soooo annoying.


----------



## bagsforme

I love the Geico pet possum commercial.  Everytime I see it, I laugh.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo10WRKsLJ4


----------



## Jesssh

LOVE the m&ms date commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9FPqqrf3Xs


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^ he's on Single Ladies on Vh1!!! Sexy!!!!!


----------



## vanasty

heres another vote for the paleontologist commercial


----------



## poopsie

I can't stop laughing at the Jingos commercial 

"Not gonna happen!!!!"

:lolots:


----------



## coronita

VuittonsLover said:


> I love the NY lottery commerical.. where the founding fathers are on the beach dancing and partying with a bunch of girls. they look so much like lincoln, and washington and jackson too.


 
I love that one!!


----------



## Love4MK

The only commercials I loved were the Mayhem ones.  What was it?  State Farm insurance?  I thought those commercials were hilarious!  I actually looked them up on YouTube one night and watched them all!  Haha!


----------



## michie

GingerSnap527 said:


> Hate the "I am a paleontologist" commercial from Payless!





melissatrv said:


> The Payless Shoe  Back to School commerical "I am a Paleontologist, that's who I am, who I am, who I am"  Thank God it should be over after Labor Day. They play it 100 times a day



AMEN! AMEN!



DESPISE the longer version of this one that has more of the song playing...UGH! I mute the channel as soon as I hear the piano.


----------



## coconutsboston

This is my hands down, all time fave:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ceRtrYqfwg

I absolutely abhor these:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmF9ylLDBIY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX8-5hU1cr8


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

twinkletoes said:


> My all-time favorite is Staples' back to school commercial from years ago. The dad dances down the aisle as "It's the most wonderful time of the year" plays while the kids walk dejectedly behind him. Too funny.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwcYbo7pjto
> 
> My least favorite right now are the Capital One commercials. I just don't get them. Why is Jimmy Fallon in a research lab with a baby who doesn't want cash back? Am I missing the point? Or is it just a crazy mixed up mish mosh of nothingness?




I remember that hahahaha


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

admat97 said:


> Someone on Goodread's posted this commercial... It's hysterica awesomel!





lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Lol I hate this commercial too!!!
> 
> My two favorite commercials right now are:
> 
> Sprint Data Plans: "Watch out for my roots!"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ0MyGI0kQc
> 
> Nike: "Baby I love you so much that I would run to you"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXKfqvluTd8



girl power!  in her lil pink Nikes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

desiuny said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this one already but it is my new favorite. It's for M&Ms
> 
> http://youtu.be/IbbLCvUtHGo




your siggy


----------



## coconutsboston

I detest this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAXo3Wr_nYU


----------



## afropunkchic

Well, I'm hating those damn _Pitch Perfect_ commercials, glad that movie finally came out today.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love this:




I like how matter-of-fact her friend is: "You wanna get up off the floor?"


----------



## Florasun

caitlin1214 said:


> I love this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how matter-of-fact her friend is: "You wanna get up off the floor?"




Cute!


----------



## KarraAnn

Love this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEciksD6EWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hate this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xm3jQuS_Jo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Also I LOVE the mayhem commercials, this one is my favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtP-S9OS0o0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"OMG, Becky's not even hot" haha


----------



## Jesssh

Love the Target Christmas commercial where the giant dog drops the bag and jumps toward the camera.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=DJfS_LSMPvo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=DJfS_LSMPvo


----------



## KarraAnn

Love this one too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM3srC7_t7U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Echoes

Getting reeeeeeeaaaaalllly tired of the Bose ads as well as Annie's List, Humana, and quite a few others.

The new Brother printer ad is already annoying me.


----------



## coronita

I hate the ones about using a website to find the right college for you. There are 2 different versions -- I think it is for Education Connection? Anyway, both girls sing some made up song. One is supposed to be pop star and the other a rock star. SO ANNOYING.


----------



## Echoes

Yeah, the one girl looks like she's in convulsions.

Then there's the one with Shannon Doherty.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

How are we feeling about the Target ad campaign with the models destroying things? There's the pinata, the pregnant lady (with the 'cravings') and the lady with the fire hose spraying the instant oatmeal.

I'm pretty sure I hate them. A lot.


----------



## AECornell

But try not to sing all the words when it's on. That's the kicker. I know every damn one of them. They got me!



coronita said:


> I hate the ones about using a website to find the right college for you. There are 2 different versions -- I think it is for Education Connection? Anyway, both girls sing some made up song. One is supposed to be pop star and the other a rock star. SO ANNOYING.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I got 2 tickets to paradise....

I don't know if I hate it or feel sorry that Eddie Money looks like a panhandler.


----------



## coronita

AECornell said:


> But try not to sing all the words when it's on. That's the kicker. I know every damn one of them. They got me!



I know what you mean. Awful!


----------



## Jesssh

sarahloveslouis said:


> How are we feeling about the Target ad campaign with the models destroying things? There's the pinata, the pregnant lady (with the 'cravings') and the lady with the fire hose spraying the instant oatmeal.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I hate them. A lot.



I thought it was creative the first time I saw one of those. Every time after that I found them irritating.


----------



## poopsie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I got 2 tickets to paradise....
> 
> I don't know if I hate it or feel sorry that Eddie Money looks like a panhandler.




lmao   I know what you mean.

What is even worse is that he actually looks a lot better than many/most aging rock stars.  Now if Bon Jovi looked like that I would be in mourning.


----------



## AECornell

BagOuttaHell said:


> I got 2 tickets to paradise....
> 
> I don't know if I hate it or feel sorry that Eddie Money looks like a panhandler.



I used to work for the ad agency that does GEICOs commercials. All I think now is "come on, make something better than this!"


----------



## zippie

I don't even know what car it is but the commercial with the 2 boys cleaning their dad's car, spraying water inside and using toothpaste inside the car and the dad just smiles.  I would be in prison if they were my kids, guess its good I never had kids.  GOD I hate that commercial, so beyond stupid.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

zippie said:


> I don't even know what car it is but the commercial with the 2 boys cleaning their dad's car, spraying water inside and using toothpaste inside the car and the dad just smiles.  I would be in prison if they were my kids, guess its good I never had kids.  GOD I hate that commercial, so beyond stupid.



It's for Subaru. Way beyond ridiculous. NO ONE I know would react with a smile and a "you missed a spot."

I hate to even fathom what my own reaction would be. 

But anyway, the music of the commercial, the obnoxious kids, the dad, all of it sucks.


----------



## ckarachr

Love the geico pig on the plane.  


HATE the accu check commercials with that annoying song.  


Oh and I hate every commercial that is like "text love to 55555 to find out your match", or anything of that sort aka jamster.


----------



## coronita

The new Aflac commercial where the duck is in the hospital. Ugh.


----------



## Kansashalo

zippie said:


> I don't even know what car it is but the commercial with the 2 boys cleaning their dad's car, spraying water inside and using toothpaste inside the car and the dad just smiles.  I would be in prison if they were my kids, guess its good I never had kids.  GOD I hate that commercial, so beyond stupid.



i agree with you as I hate that commercial too.  If I had done that to my parent's car, it would be a commercial for a funeral home because I would be dead.


----------



## Echoes

The Bose ads.

Do people REALLY get suckered into buying that stuff?


----------



## lil_peanut

The one where the little boy is whining that he wants his mom to buy him a snack in the grocery store. Hate hate hate, so much HATE for that commercial! It's for some sort of fruit roll up thing.


----------



## Kansashalo

I LOVE this commercial!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've always thought this commercial was great. One of my friends who I've known since college says that I remind her of Susie, LOL.


----------



## Copper Green

I don't know if I love/hate this commercial, but first time I saw it I just yelled OMG!!!!

The Buffy The Seal commercial for Shark Week!


----------



## coronita

I don't know if it's a local or national commercial, but I hate The General Insurance commercials. There's one where these couples are discussing car insurance at a party and then the one girl puts a lampshade on the guys head. Wth?


----------



## azsun

The Geico commercial with the Camel....excited that it's 'hump day'...just cracks me up.:lolots:


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Kansashalo said:


> I LOVE this commercial!





I've never seen that one, but it's hilarious!


----------



## Copper Green

Copper Green said:


> I don't know if I love/hate this commercial, but first time I saw it I just yelled OMG!!!!
> 
> The Buffy The Seal commercial for Shark Week!


Apologies......

SNUFFY the Seal commercial for Shark Week!


----------



## Copper Green

azsun said:


> The Geico commercial with the Camel....excited that it's 'hump day'...just cracks me up.:lolots:


My husband LOVES that commercial!!!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^ ^ like both of those!

HATE the toilet paper commercials with the bears. UGH  'enjoy the go' 
Mama bear yells to daddy bear, remember not to use too much!
 Worst ads ever.


----------



## Copper Green

877-CashNow.....damn!!  Now it's stuck in my head......hate

Capitol One Card w/ Alec Baldwin and the Vikings........love


----------



## bbwmusic

azsun said:


> The Geico commercial with the Camel....excited that it's 'hump day'...just cracks me up.:lolots:


I laugh every time I see that camel commercial!  "Whoop, whoop!"


----------



## Compass Rose

The bow chicka wow wow music in the viagra commercial where the guy is supposed to "know how to get things done". Couldn't they use better music?????


----------



## Kansashalo

I HATE, HATE, HATE the Kraft "zesty" commercials with that guy - its the worst.


----------



## AECornell

Kansashalo said:


> I HATE, HATE, HATE the Kraft "zesty" commercials with that guy - its the worst.



Me too! I totally thought it was just me.


----------



## Jesssh

Love this one:


----------



## boxermom

I too love the Geico ad with the camel. Whoever writes those is really clever.

 The Ford ones with Mike Rowe are entertaining.

I hate any Dish commercials just on general principle--they are an awful company whether you are a customer or a worker (recently rated as the worst company in America to work for)http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/20/worst-companies-to-work-for_n_3629056.html?ir=Business


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the new "Swiffer" commercial with the elderly couple..

They are a hoot!!


----------



## melissatrv

Yes I like that one too!  I hate the commercial for Colgate with Kelly Ripa "You can do it!" Sounds like she is talking to a 5 year old.  Colgate needs a new ad agency, I hated their previous commercial with the Colgate Total mouth where they took photos of the plaque still on your teeth and of course the really hot girl had less plaque and the Joe Schmoe's had more.  



hotshot said:


> Love the new "Swiffer" commercial with the elderly couple..
> 
> They are a hoot!!


----------



## melissatrv

I don't know I find the KMart Yo Mama commercial to be a little racist and I am white.  



Kansashalo said:


> I LOVE this commercial!


----------



## boxermom

hotshot said:


> Love the new "Swiffer" commercial with the elderly couple..
> 
> They are a hoot!!



Yes!!! I forgot about this one but it's really cute. I hope dh and I live to be that old together


----------



## Kansashalo

melissatrv said:


> I don't know I find the KMart Yo Mama commercial to be a little racist and I am white.



Really? How so?


----------



## AECornell

hotshot said:


> Love the new "Swiffer" commercial with the elderly couple..
> 
> They are a hoot!!



Finally swifter got something right! Those old commercials, omg, I wanted to rip my ears out they overplayed it so much. Those were horrible.


----------



## AECornell

Also just want to thank autocorrect for changing the word swiffer on me. I think my mom actually calls it a swifter though...


----------



## azsun

hotshot said:


> Love the new "Swiffer" commercial with the elderly couple..
> 
> They are a hoot!!






I love these too 

"Moorty...are you listenin'?"


----------



## zippie

Another one I hate, those creepy Cialis commercials.


----------



## Bagbug

I HATE PROGRESSIVE INSURANCE COMMERCIALS.  They even made a joke about it on the new season of Arrested Development.


----------



## Zuhrah

I don't like that TV commercial where the sister alienates her brother from herself! I think it's an ad for a mobile phone. Every time it comes on I mute the TV.


----------



## Love4MK

I LOVE the car commercial where the wife buys her husband an easel and they travel around so he can paint all of these things in nature.  You think he's going to be this master artist and you see his paintings at the end and they look like a five year old did them.  Haha!  I think it's hilarious! 

"This is my favorite one yet!"
"It's upside down."


----------



## Hyacinth

Copper Green said:


> I don't know if I love/hate this commercial, but first time I saw it I just yelled OMG!!!!
> 
> The Buffy The Seal commercial for Shark Week!





Copper Green said:


> Apologies......
> 
> SNUFFY the Seal commercial for Shark Week!



Just saw that for the first time and almost fell on the floor laughing. It's so deliciously TWISTED - perfect for Shark Week! :lolots:


----------



## knasarae

I love all the new AT&T commercials with the kids.  My favorites are the little girl that talks about the werewolf and the "infinite TIMES infinite".  Those kids are priceless.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Zuhrah said:


> I don't like that TV commercial where the sister alienates her brother from herself! I think it's an ad for a mobile phone. Every time it comes on I mute the TV.



Yes, I hate this commercial too.  Its so stupid!  She tells him don't look at her if they pass each other in the hallway.  Brat


----------



## terps08

Poor Snuffy, but gotta love Shark Week!

I also LOVE the Pillsbury Geico commercial - I giggle every time.


----------



## Kansashalo

I love this commercial because it reminds me of myself at that age during back-to-school season. 






hotshot said:


> Love the new "Swiffer" commercial with the elderly couple..
> 
> They are a hoot!!



I love the Kaufmans!

_Morty are you listening?_ _Morty?_


----------



## Zuhrah

Here's another one I don't like - the JC Penny back-to-school commercial where this young lady is wearing skin-tight leggings... camel toe showing! *smh*


----------



## Copper Green

I love the Oscar Mayer deli ham commercials, The Honest Grandpa!!

"Grandpa when did you know Grandma was the One?"
"When her sister dumped me"


----------



## Kansashalo

Copper Green said:


> I love the Oscar Mayer deli ham commercials, The Honest Grandpa!!
> 
> "Grandpa when did you know Grandma was the One?"
> "When her sister dumped me"



I LOVE that commercial too. 

_"Grandpa where do we go when we die?"
"The ground"

*kids hangs his head in sadness*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

zippie said:


> Another one I hate, those creepy Cialis commercials.


 

Not a fan of those either!!


----------



## Copper Green

So over and  done with the Sonic Drive-In guys. Just irritating.


----------



## boxermom

^agree. Their routine is growing very old.

And what is with the new love of pretzel bread in every fast food and casual restaurant commercial? They all are promoting it.


----------



## poopsie

Any of the Yoplait commercials. All of the Yoplait commercials. The latest ones with the idiotic "i was like and you were all and my mouth is full of yogurt" conversation and the frozen yogurt one are the worst


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I hate that new one of kids rapping on a school bus claiming its their limo. I cringe every time I see it. I just think it sends a bad message in a way, like fashion and rap music (which does have a reputation for not being appropriate for children this young) are more important than school.
Maybe I'm just old, lol.


----------



## Heartonsleeve

Wish we could go back to the times of the "Hey pepto bismol!" jingle commercials lol


----------



## Brandless

I usually like Target commercials. I thought the latest back to school commercial with the little girl in sparkly shirt doing something like chin ups to the tune of Rocky theme song was funny.


----------



## Copper Green

poopsie2 said:


> Any of the Yoplait commercials. All of the Yoplait commercials. The latest ones with the idiotic "i was like and you were all and my mouth is full of yogurt" conversation and the frozen yogurt one are the worst


I...like...hate that...like...commercial,...it...like...gets on my...like...nerves!!!

I don't know what is worse, the use of the word "like" or "Up-Talk"...(comments ending with the voice tone of a question. Example: "I am washing my car today?".  I think it's called Up-Talk, but someone correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Jesssh

I'm not usually a sucker for sappy dog commercials, but this one gets me every time. (I think it's the song.)

http://youtu.be/DTK_ewDZKMA

(Purina Pro Plan)


----------



## amrx87

I die laughing every time i hear the pisatchio commercial with psy. HEEEEEEEY CRACK YOUR NUTS NOW!!!!! And the shells fall off.......genius. Pure genius.

The fancy feast ones where the dude proposes w a kitteh tht looks like his gfs parents kitteh and then theres a storyline...... I love it.

The yolplait one with all the likes is really annoying. U were like i hate corn syrup and i was like shut the f*** up

And the spca ones.......... Instant waterworks, but they always gets a check from me. Once i heard the song at a frat party in college (not sure why it was on). Started crying in public. Heard it in yoga. Had to leave. Damn you sarah maclaughlin.


----------



## Copper Green

^^^ SPCA.  OMG, can't even watch them...

The Direct TV commercial where the guy owes the neighbor $500!  Seriously....?


----------



## melissatrv

Yes these are the commercials I mentioned too, they have a whole series of them..so cute, best back to school spots IMO




Kansashalo said:


> I love this commercial because it reminds me of myself at that age during back-to-school season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Kaufmans!
> 
> _Morty are you listening?_ _Morty?_


----------



## Copper Green

I know it's an oldie, but the State Farm commercial......Can't put it on the Internet if it's not true!           I swear this has become my motto.


----------



## azsun

poopsie2 said:


> Any of the Yoplait commercials. All of the Yoplait commercials. The latest ones with the idiotic "i was like and you were all and my mouth is full of yogurt" conversation and the frozen yogurt one are the worst




For me, what makes this commercial even worse, is that Lisa Kudrow does the voice over.  Her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard, to me!


----------



## boxermom

The Whirlpool *Teen Jeans* ad is on my last nerve, maybe because I see it so often or maybe the whiny girl's voice---* but I _loved_ those jeans. My life is over!*


----------



## poopsie

I freaking HATE the UPS "happy" commercial.  So annoying. And the one guy looks like he had been eating black licorice . ugghhhh


----------



## Hyacinth

HATE the totally pointless one with the faux German kid in lederhosen magically appearing in your kitchen at breakfast - "Ya, Toaster Streudel". 

Annoying and stupid.

And ANY commercial with Guy Fieri, or whatever he's calling himself this week.


----------



## clu13

I hate that one with Aaron Rogers in the plane - discount daaabble check.


----------



## Stilettolife

Love 

The TMobile with the guy in pain after sliding the phone to say hello....Hmmm, hmmm..Hello. I thought it was a promo for SVU when I first saw it. 

And the geico commercial where the guy was singing Total Eclipse from the Heart and he changed the words saying that he loved spanish cheese and that his sign a sagattaurus, his headline is receding but he's getting a weave. 


Hate

Those eharmony, christian mingle, match all those dating sites.

The lays chip commericial where the lady is getting a manicure and then she went to go get the chips and her manicure is messed up. Pisses me off, every time. 

The tavlor swift coke commerical. I liked it at first and then it got annoying really fast.

the commercial where the guy is saying the british are coming and then say the italians are coming.


----------



## lulilu

There is a commercial for a tv show, that has all these young women in black wide brimmed hat, black skirts and white shirts walking up to a house.  It had weird stuff on the porch and three gigantic ally tall women with masks inside.  It is so cool, I wish I could remember the show's name.  Great music too.

It's called American Horror Story, Coven.  The song is House of the Rising Sun.


----------



## Jesssh

Stilettolife said:


> Hate
> 
> The lays chip commericial where the lady is getting a manicure and then she went to go get the chips and her manicure is messed up. Pisses me off, every time.





Ha ha! I didn't even really "get" it until I started reading the nail chat threads and learned about "flakies".


----------



## coronita

My favorite right now is the Geico commercial with Old MacDonald spelling.


----------



## boxermom

There is a new State Farm commercial where Aaron Rodgers (QB for the Packers) is looking for his airplane seat and finds out he's in a row with 2 Bears fans who give him a hard time. Maybe you have to be from Chicago to find it funny but I laugh every time.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just smiled really big at the commercial where the dad is driving and using his cars audio system to change the songs. He's playing songs like "keep your hands to yourself" and "you can't touch this" while driving his daughter and her date to a school dance. Haha.


----------



## krissa

I love this AT&T commercial w the little girl saying the raisins would turn into grapes. Too cute

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX7plptb0Rk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bagshopr

I hate the Barnes and Noble commercial, where the man is describing which gifts he will get for his friends and family.  He acts like an idiot.


----------



## boxermom

Can someone retire the Sonic guys, please????


----------



## Allisonfaye

I wish they would retire Flo. She has outlived her usefulness.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Allisonfaye said:


> I wish they would retire Flo. She has outlived her usefulness.



I so agree. I leap for the remote when they come on. Never actually like them when they first started this Flo thing.


----------



## qudz104

Allisonfaye said:


> I wish they would retire Flo. She has outlived her usefulness.




Yes.


----------



## poopsie

The Morning Express one with the ditzy female nattering on about being BFFs with Robin meade and text me  drives me nuts. Sounds like ,you know, this generations version of a Valley Girl. 

I don't mind Flo or the sonic guys but the Eharmony guy creeps me out completely. The one where he is with the equally annoying little girl and the one where he is along on the dates..............gaaahhhh


----------



## grace04

I can't stand the Progressive Auto Insurance commercials with the giant baby and "Love is Strange" soundtrack.  The baby is supposed to represent a man's car, which he is "babying".  The giant baby is extremely creepy, and the rendition of "Love is Strange" is horrible.


----------



## poopsie

grace04 said:


> I can't stand the Progressive Auto Insurance commercials with the giant baby and "Love is Strange" soundtrack.  The baby is supposed to represent a man's car, which he is "babying".  The giant baby is extremely creepy, and the rendition of "Love is Strange" is horrible.




Every time I hear it it reminds me of Deep Throat


----------



## boxermom

grace04 said:


> I can't stand the Progressive Auto Insurance commercials with the giant baby and "Love is Strange" soundtrack.  The baby is supposed to represent a man's car, which he is "babying".  The giant baby is extremely creepy, and the rendition of "Love is Strange" is horrible.



Glad I'm not the only one who finds the giant baby creepy. What a stupid commercial.


----------



## Kansashalo

While the thought of amaretto flavored vodka makes me go , I love this commerical because my husband, Jesse Williams, is in it.  My 2nd husband (when Jesse acts up lol)  Matt Goss is also in it.  Therefore, I like this commercial. 

Extended version (almost 4 minutes)


----------



## grace04

poopsie2 said:


> Every time I hear it it reminds me of Deep Throat



Ha!  Me, too.  Which makes it all that much creepier!


----------



## zippie

poopsie2 said:


> The Morning Express one with the ditzy female nattering on about being BFFs with Robin meade and text me  drives me nuts. Sounds like ,you know, this generations version of a Valley Girl.
> 
> I don't mind Flo or the sonic guys but the Eharmony guy creeps me out completely. The one where he is with the equally annoying little girl and the one where he is along on the dates..............gaaahhhh





That Eharmony dude is super creepy.  He's the CEO, that is the only reason he is in the commercials.  He looks and talks like a perv


----------



## Kansashalo

I would prefer that Progressive keep Flo than continuing to make those "rate sucker" commercials.  I can't stand those!!!


----------



## boxermom

Kansashalo said:


> I would prefer that Progressive keep Flo than continuing to make those "rate sucker" commercials.  I can't stand those!!!



ITA. I look away when those are on. 

BTW, loved the ad you posted!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Oh, yeah. The Hertz one that says 'YOU are a business pro.' HATE IT.


----------



## poopsie

Didn't think that KMart could top the 'ship your pants' commercial :giggles:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PVhIMr4ScI


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> Didn't think that KMart could top the 'ship your pants' commercial :giggles:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PVhIMr4ScI



I've read there is some controversy over this. I'm meh about it, but a lot of people are upset. Maybe for KMart any publicity is good publicity. They are almost off the retail radar these days.


----------



## clu13

The Michael Bolton Honda commercials. Awful


----------



## Robicslady

I LOVE the Sprint commercials where James Earl Jones and another actor recite girls' texts!  "Totes McGoats"!


----------



## caitlin1214

The newest "so Mom can get better" Nyquil commercial bugs me. You'd think that the whole "incompetent Dad while Mom is sick/away" angle is old, but apparently not. What's wrong with "Don't worry, Mom, you focus on getting better, Dad's got this"? I think that would be a much better angle.

Another commercial that bothers me is the paper towel/vacuum cleaner one where a family member makes a mess and Mom cleans it up. I can understand Mom cleaning up if young children made the mess, but if the husband made the mess shouldn't he clean it up?


----------



## coronita

The Toyota commercials with Jan are so annoying. It makes the customers look like idiots!


----------



## terps08

Have you all seen the Volvo Trucks Jean Claude Van Damme commercial yet?!




MIND. BLOWN.


----------



## clu13

terps08 said:


> Have you all seen the Volvo Trucks Jean Claude Van Damme commercial yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIND. BLOWN.




Understatement! Thank you for posting


----------



## Florasun

This Sears commercial made me laugh.
http://www.ispot.tv/ad/75oQ/sears-shop-your-way-app-the-denkies-bear


----------



## clu13

terps08 said:


> Have you all seen the Volvo Trucks Jean Claude Van Damme commercial yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIND. BLOWN.




Have you seem the parody with Channing Tatum on the food carts?


----------



## Florasun

clu13 said:


> Have you seem the parody with Channing Tatum on the food carts?



OMG - Do you have a link?


----------



## clu13

Florasun said:


> OMG - Do you have a link?




Hope this works:


http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/11/20/channing-tatum-epic-split/


----------



## terps08

clu13 said:


> Have you seem the parody with Channing Tatum on the food carts?



HAHAHAHA!  Yes!  I love Channing Tatum!


----------



## Florasun

clu13 said:


> Hope this works:
> 
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/11/20/channing-tatum-epic-split/



Thanks, that one works - it's hilarious!


----------



## puddinhd58

bbwmusic said:


> I laugh every time I see that camel commercial!  "Whoop, whoop!"


Just LOVE the camel commercial!!!  I will rewind the DVR and watch him a couple times.... just gives me a chuckle....  and I love animals and the camel is so cute with his knobby knees and all.... 

GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS?????????


----------



## grace04

clu13 said:


> Hope this works:
> 
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/11/20/channing-tatum-epic-split/



That's perfectly hilarious!


----------



## nina73

I can't stand the KMart commercials about "giffing out".


----------



## clu13

Nationwide commercial where that scary huge baby represents the guy's car. It is so horrible.


----------



## natcolb65

nina73 said:


> I can't stand the KMart commercials about "giffing out".


I hate these commercials!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

I love the Geico Commercial with the Vampire at the Blood Bank Drive.....


----------



## Jesssh

Sprint commercial aired on Christmas Eve:

"Today we honor an email sent by Rachel."

"UNSUBSCRIBE!"


----------



## michie

clu13 said:


> Nationwide commercial where that scary huge baby represents the guy's car. It is so horrible.



I love that one! It's so cute. 

I like the Sprint ads with James Earl Jones, too, especially this one:


----------



## dooneybaby

I think this Foot Locker commercial ran for just a short time - maybe about 2 weeks. But it is absolutely hysterical! Who've gotta watch!
Mike Tyson and Evander Holyfield - need I say more?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KMUnqB_NiU


----------



## Goldfox

Simple commercial running on Hulu.com is hilarious! Their dermatologist spokesperson has worse skin than me... Bad.


----------



## Kansashalo

dooneybaby said:


> I think this Foot Locker commercial ran for just a short time - maybe about 2 weeks. But it is absolutely hysterical! Who've gotta watch!
> Mike Tyson and Evander Holyfield - need I say more?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KMUnqB_NiU




Haha! Thanks for sharing as I never saw this commercial.


----------



## NY_Mami

I love the Geico analogy commercials..... Especially the one with Dracula working at the blood drive...


----------



## NY_Mami

I saw this Old Spice commercial on tv last night... Lol


----------



## SWlife

The Subaru "we lived" commercial. I understand that safety is really a valid concern,  but this commercial disturbed me a little. I lost a loved one in a car crash, maybe that's why. He was driving a Subaru... That probably doesn't help.


----------



## ClassicFab

The commercial where the dog is dreaming that he is swimming. And it flashes between the dream and him sleeping on the couch, doggy paddling as he dreams. Super cute!


----------



## zippie

ClassicFab said:


> The commercial where the dog is dreaming that he is swimming. And it flashes between the dream and him sleeping on the couch, doggy paddling as he dreams. Super cute!


 
Love that commercial


----------



## Jesssh

ClassicFab said:


> The commercial where the dog is dreaming that he is swimming. And it flashes between the dream and him sleeping on the couch, doggy paddling as he dreams. Super cute!





zippie said:


> Love that commercial



Me too!

Oh, I was thinking about this one - Fetch: (They have more than one.)

Fetch:
http://youtu.be/71jCnHe3tkU

Swimming:
http://youtu.be/Wv_5S8owQN8

Soaring:
http://youtu.be/022HXu8WhnE


----------



## Kansashalo

My new favorite commercial!


----------



## Stilettolife

My new fav commerical is the twizzlers and the Jolly Ranchers colliding like they're declaring war on each other.  I crack up every time I see that.  Its' so cute.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> My new favorite commercial!




I love this one.  She posted her pics to her wall.


----------



## elvisgurly

Kansashalo said:


> My new favorite commercial!





LOL, that's hilarious.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm obsessed with the Budweiser commercial with the puppy and the colt. It warms my heart.


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:


> I love this one.  She posted her pics to her wall.




I love the lady in the blue's reaction to it all. 
_
That's not how this works!  That's not how any of this works!_


----------



## fuzzymummy

I loved the Time Warner Commercial for the Walking Dead with Norman Reedus.  I love that guy.  And I liked all the Whiskas commercial especially the golf one and Boris the fat cat.  Don't know if they were just in Canada.


----------



## coronita

I love the febreeze one with the kids and allergens. The solution? Ninjas!!


----------



## clu13

I really cannot stand the commercial for the Audi A6 with the little girl who keeps saying her dad is a space alien.


----------



## coronita

The "Framily" plan commercials! Hate them.


----------



## Kansashalo

coronita said:


> I love the febreeze one with the kids and allergens. The solution? Ninjas!!




I saw that one today and laughed. Lol


----------



## poopsie

Love Jake from State Farm   What are you wearing?


----------



## ClassicFab

Kansashalo said:


> I love the lady in the blue's reaction to it all.
> _
> That's not how this works!  That's not how any of this works!_



LOL! I love that commercial!


----------



## LabelLover81

The Planters peanut giving motivational speeches. He does all the cliches and it makes me laugh. So clever!

"im going to give you a tool and the tool is the peanut and the peanut is snacking for success!"


----------



## Ladybug09

Five second rule with the Turkey they keep dropping on the floor. Love it.

I hate any commercial with a doorbell as it gets the dog to barking!


----------



## boxermom

Ladybug09 said:


> Five second rule with the Turkey they keep dropping on the floor. Love it.
> 
> *I hate any commercial with a doorbell as it gets the dog to barking*!



Our dog too! If he hears animals on tv, he reacts to that too. Our other dogs always ignored it.


----------



## Ladybug09

boxermom said:


> Our dog too! If he hears animals on tv, he reacts to that too. Our other dogs always ignored it.



Before I got my current dog, I was going to install one of those cheap doorbells ( I live in a condo) now, heck no. He's gotten used to mist if the bells, but there are still a few that work him up, and he won't stop barking until I investigate. 

I think at his prior home they had a doorbell.


----------



## LabelLover81

The DirectTV puppet commercials kinda freak me out


----------



## elvisgurly

Find Gary Busey!


----------



## michie

LabelLover81 said:


> The DirectTV puppet commercials kinda freak me out



I don't so much mind the one with the boy, but the guy with the girl on the strings trying to be sexy in the bedroom? No ma'am. A mess.


----------



## mkpurselover

elvisgurly said:


> Find Gary Busey!


Hello, pants!


----------



## krissa

I like the att commercial where it is installing something and he asks the women "did it hurt when you fell from heaven" and she goes a little. Idk why I find it funny every time lol.


----------



## boxermom

krissa said:


> I like the att commercial where it is installing something and he asks the women "did it hurt when you fell from heaven" and she goes a little. Idk why I find it funny every time lol.



I love that one too. Especially when the bearded guy pulls him up by the collar to end the conversation.


----------



## clevercat

This is an ad that's hugely popular here in the UK. I love this, makes me smile every time 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp8-jITevuw&feature=kp



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> This is an ad that's hugely popular here in the UK. I love this, makes me smile every time
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp8-jITevuw&feature=kp
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



I love that ad--so cute and it's one of my favorite songs, too


----------



## Solemony

Oh! Oh! I love the commercial with the horse dancing backward. I think it's from UK but it was hilarious! I forgot what it was about but it's my all time favorite. I haven't seen it in a while... xD


----------



## Jesssh

clevercat said:


> This is an ad that's hugely popular here in the UK. I love this, makes me smile every time
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp8-jITevuw&feature=kp



Ohhhhhh.... I was really nervous through that whole thing!


----------



## Brandless

This is my new favorite commercial. It's from Subaru. The boy is so cute! 

http://youtu.be/bFvqpAT9YQk


----------



## caitlin1214

I like this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwbgvxyPCi8



And, in memory of Robin Williams, I'm sharing this one. (Also, this was always my favorite of the "You're not you when you're hungry" commercials):  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BPLR9l0CYA


----------



## Bagbug

Brandless said:


> This is my new favorite commercial. It's from Subaru. The boy is so cute!
> 
> http://youtu.be/bFvqpAT9YQk


I love that Subaru commercial!


----------



## Bagbug

Jesssh said:


> Ohhhhhh.... I was really nervous through that whole thing!


I'm in the United States.  This is the first time I have seen this super sweet commercial.

The song is from. Marvin Gaye and Tammy Terrelle.  Love it.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Love the Mr. Sketch commercial where they show how the markers get their wonderful smell. 
US commerical


----------



## sthrncin

RedRumtoFakes said:


> Love the Mr. Sketch commercial where they show how the markers get their wonderful smell.
> US commerical


That one is cute! I worked in a day care 20 years ago, and they were out then. We always gave the kids smiley faces with the scented markers so they could smell them


----------



## sthrncin

The Time Warner commercials with "coach" in them are really getting on my nerves!


----------



## Sassys

Good luck to the fool who ends up with Vaughn.

He had the NERVE to say to Monet, "there is nothing wrong with your hand", when she didn't ant t have sex with him after her foot surgery. See, at the point I would have said, "I have had it with this experiment, turn the cameras off and get the hell out of my house". He is disgusting.


----------



## ScottyGal

I LOVE the Subaru ad's with the doggy family


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I'm so over the progressive insurance gal Flo. 
I liked her the first few years, but now I'm so over her. Go away Flo ...


----------



## Jesssh

I'm a sucker for a border collie:

http://youtu.be/OJ_9kC5HXuQ


----------



## boxermom

Jesssh said:


> I'm a sucker for a border collie:
> 
> http://youtu.be/OJ_9kC5HXuQ



I like this ad too. I'd never own one, though, because they require so much activity and *jobs* to do. But smart as a whip and sweet-natured make them lovely dogs.


----------



## Echoes

How many more times do we have to watch Carrie Underwood do her smokey eyes?


----------



## poopsie

The ads with Salt n Pepa Push It and Simon and Garfunkel America are sticking in my brain these days


----------



## SWlife

The Reese's peanut butter cups commercials can go away now. 
Also the Twix commercials, except the one with the packing tape over the kids mouth.


----------



## Jesssh

Hate the potato chip commercial where the little girl on the train teases the guy into banging his head against the window.


----------



## boxermom

Jesssh said:


> Hate the potato chip commercial where the little girl on the train teases the guy into banging his head against the window.



Yes! I hate it too.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Love the Honda commercials with the old school toys!!! When I saw the main street people it brought back memories.


----------



## lil_peanut

Thought the Rob Lowe commercials were hilarious when they first aired, now I'm over them. Scrawny armed Rob Lowe, really?


----------



## msdiene

I hate the Doritos commercial where the mother asks her kids if she can get help unloading the car, and one of the kids responds with: "I don't know, _can_ you?  I just don't like kids being such smart asses. It's not "cute", it's rude!  And what makes it worse is the Mom tempts the kids into helping her with Doritos, rather than calling the kid out on his smart remark.


----------



## HauteMama

poopsie2 said:


> The ads with Salt n Pepa Push It and Simon and Garfunkel America are sticking in my brain these days



Agreed. The Salt n Pepa ad is hilarious, and America has been stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Brandless

lil_peanut said:


> Thought the Rob Lowe commercials were hilarious when they first aired, now I'm over them. Scrawny armed Rob Lowe, really?




I agree. Sometimes they don't know when to quit like the Flo character in the Progressive Insurance commercial.


----------



## scarlet555

poopsie2 said:


> The ads with* Salt n Pepa Push I*t and Simon and Garfunkel America are sticking in my brain these days



still singing it in my head, and btw those ladies look smashin'.


----------



## sthrncin

Love the Taco Bell commercial where the girl and her new boyfriend meet up with her father on the street, and the boyfriend kisses the father cause his hands are full. Awkward&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm not sure what these commercials even are, but I HATE the "Six callers ahead of us, Jimmy!"  and the "That's not how this works.  That's not how any of this works."  ones.


----------



## cruel shoes

There's no way to post here without spoiling that it's a commercial, but this video for a Russian vodka brand is hilarious nonetheless. It went viral online as "How Russians handle plane emergencies."

http://youtu.be/zUx3h63Xbpk


----------



## Jesssh

Love the new weightwatchers commercial:

http://youtu.be/GNPLuSx_06U


----------



## berta

Toilets disgust me.  It's weird I know, long story,  but that commercial that shows all these pictures of them and starts naming all the different names,.... I can not grab the remote fast enough.


----------



## bisbee

Jesssh said:


> Hate the potato chip commercial where the little girl on the train teases the guy into banging his head against the window.


 
I agree - what a nasty little girl!

That commercial for the canned green beans?  The one where they play the song from Juno - if I see that once more I will scream.  I already have!


----------



## boxermom

Maybe the entire country doesn't get the massive number of Time Warner commercials that we do in the southeast. But I'm so sick of Bill Cowher (former NFL coach) being the *coach of Time Warner* and they run them constantly. It's just how often they're on, not that the ads are especially annoying by themselves.


----------



## Echoes

Anybody else seeing the same exact commercial being run more than once during a single commercial break?

Ad A, Ad B, Ad C, Ad D, Ad B, Ad E, etc.


----------



## Esquared72

I love Peyton Manning, but if I see his Nationwide commercial one more time, I may scream.


----------



## boxermom

Echoes said:


> Anybody else seeing the same exact commercial being run more than once during a single commercial break?
> 
> Ad A, Ad B, Ad C, Ad D, Ad B, Ad E, etc.



Yes!!! This began not long ago around here and I have to wonder why the advertisers think that's cost-effective?


----------



## GingerSnap527

There is a commercial out right now for Joe Boxer for Kmart, where there are guys playing the drums on their bellies....it is playing far too much and I don't like it!


----------



## Bentley1

Jesssh said:


> Hate the potato chip commercial where the little girl on the train teases the guy into banging his head against the window.




Me too! 

Also despise the kit kat commercial. Absolutely cringe at the sound of the breaking and biting of the kit kats over and over with up close shots of people saying emmm. I can't change the channel fast enough!!!


----------



## Purseaholic6

i hate all the flo commercials from progressive insurance and the cox cable with the Annoying dude


----------



## caitlin1214

The Sprint commercial with Judy Greer is funny. (Especially when my dad starts imitating their shrieking.)


----------



## JessLovesTim

I love the Kristen bell and Dax Samsung commercials- so cute!


----------



## tamshac77

Me too!


----------



## tamshac77

I'm so happy about this thread!

Ok, I've been trying to find the commercial with the man who tells his girl that he's going to do their taxes that day and as soon as she leaves he goes to a rib joint, barber shop, catches lobster, lol! Anybody know which one?


----------



## nakedjaxx

I hate that Rimmel commercial with the ugly girl with the gap tooth. Like wtf?


----------



## azsun

tamshac77 said:


> I'm so happy about this thread!
> 
> Ok, I've been trying to find the commercial with the man who tells his girl that he's going to do their taxes that day and as soon as she leaves he goes to a rib joint, barber shop, catches lobster, lol! Anybody know which one?



I think he's backing up computer files instead of doing taxes, as the commercial is for one of those services...I don't remember which one!


----------



## azsun

I hate the Geico commercial where the lady has a Flo painted on her hand, like a puppet.


----------



## azsun

Also don't like the Joe Boxer commercial with all the pregnant women....WTH?


----------



## grace04

I cannot tolerate the Nationwide Insurance ads where the man sings to himself to the tune of the Nationwide jingle, first while in his car, then while making a sandwich.  Then when he turns on his television, he hears the Nationwide jingle, which makes him smirk with satisfaction.  I guess we're supposed to understand that he is smirking and humming the Nationwide tune because he is so ecstatic about his Nationwide insurance.  It's just horrible - I want to punch the guy.


----------



## poopsie

grace04 said:


> I cannot tolerate the Nationwide Insurance ads where the man sings to himself to the tune of the Nationwide jingle, first while in his car, then while making a sandwich.  Then when he turns on his television, he hears the Nationwide jingle, which makes him smirk with satisfaction.  I guess we're supposed to understand that he is smirking and humming the Nationwide tune because he is so ecstatic about his Nationwide insurance.  It's just horrible - I want to punch the guy.




LOL----it's Peyton Manning and I'm not a Broncos fan so punch away!


----------



## tamshac77

azsun said:


> I think he's backing up computer files instead of doing taxes, as the commercial is for one of those services...I don't remember which one!




THANK YOU! I couldn't find it before because I was Googling the wrong thing. It's Carbonite TV commercial, "Extra Time". 
Love it!


----------



## GaudyGirl

azsun said:


> Also don't like the Joe Boxer commercial with all the pregnant women....WTH?


That commercial sent me running to this thread. All of my what?...


----------



## Dany_37

I TOTALLY DESPISE the Revlon commercial where the girl is butchering Robert Palmer's song, 'Addicted to Love'.  UGHHHHH, she sounds like bad karaoke!!  My ears bleed everytime and I have to turn the channel!


----------



## Dany_37

I love the AT&T commercials with Frank and Charlie!  So funny!


----------



## boxermom

So many of the commercials you all mention are never shown here. I wonder why? We're sort of the lost corner of North Carolina.


----------



## poopsie

Dany_37 said:


> I TOTALLY DESPISE the Revlon commercial where the girl is butchering Robert Palmer's song, 'Addicted to Love'.  UGHHHHH, she sounds like bad karaoke!!  My ears bleed everytime and I have to turn the channel!




oMG I freaking hate that commercial! Can't change the channel fast enough. Can't stand it when women try so hard to sound 'sexy' like that..........uggghhhhhh


----------



## azsun

boxermom said:


> So many of the commercials you all mention are never shown here. I wonder why? We're sort of the lost corner of North Carolina.



You're lucky!


----------



## Brandless

I love the new Intel commercial with Jim Parsons from Big Bang Theory.


----------



## chessmont

Dany_37 said:


> I TOTALLY DESPISE the Revlon commercial where the girl is butchering Robert Palmer's song, 'Addicted to Love'.  UGHHHHH, she sounds like bad karaoke!!  My ears bleed everytime and I have to turn the channel!



me, too!


----------



## dooneybaby

This may have been mentioned before, but I'm too lazy to look at previous posts...

The Kotex U commercial, with the thousands of women tossing their panties out the window.
Are we to understand that the underwear falling from the sky and landing on people's heads is SOILED UNDERWEAR? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8howbzO45o


----------



## coronita

I love the new Honda commercials with the 80s toys!


----------



## grace04

dooneybaby said:


> This may have been mentioned before, but I'm too lazy to look at previous posts...
> 
> The Kotex U commercial, with the thousands of women tossing their panties out the window.
> Are we to understand that the underwear falling from the sky and landing on people's heads is SOILED UNDERWEAR?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8howbzO45o



Nothing like dirty underpants raining down on you to make your day!  What a ridiculous premise for a commercial!


----------



## jenny70

I cannot stand the Wayfair commercials with all of the awkward singing and dancing. I cringe every time they come on.


----------



## zippie

Dany_37 said:


> I TOTALLY DESPISE the Revlon commercial where the girl is butchering Robert Palmer's song, 'Addicted to Love'.  UGHHHHH, she sounds like bad karaoke!!  My ears bleed everytime and I have to turn the channel!


 

I despise that commercial for the same reasons!!


----------



## caitlin1214

One Christmas, they aired a commercial for Shopper's Drug Mart. It was advertising tins of cookies and wine gums and such as easy gift ideas. 

In the commercial, the school bus driver drops off the last kid. When the bus was empty, he started a row-by-row sweep to make sure none of the students forgot anything. 

He finds gift tins on the seats and after the second or third one, he realizes they're all for him. When he gets to the front of the bus (arms full of Christmas treats), he sees his students and their parents outside, waiting for him to surprise him. 

It's a pretty sweet commercial.


----------



## caitlin1214

I didn't realize how much this bugs me until a friend of mine pointed it out: There's a BB cream commercial where the actress says something like, "I'm not airbrushed, I just want to look it."

I'm thinking, "Why?" I get that people want flawless coverage, but why wouldn't they just say that? Airbrushed just implies artificial. 

Maybe I only really saw the problem with that since I started using BB (or CC, rather) cream now, but I don't want to look airbrushed. I saw the commercial and my first thought was, "What's the brand? Nope, won't be buying that."

That's what bothered me. What bothered her was the idea that there's somehow something wrong with women if they don't want to look airbrushed, or even wear makeup at all.


----------



## zippie

Can't stand the Alzheimers commercial where she's looking for her keys and her husband finds them in the refrigerator and then says to her "it's alright baby".  EEEWWWW, creepy old guy calling his older looking wife baby gives me the jeebies.  Not to mention I have found my keys in the dryer, refrigerator, trunk, pantry to name a few.


----------



## Grace123

I cannot bear the Wendy's redhead. I don't know why but I can't watch her without getting a little sick.


----------



## luvprada

poopsie said:


> LOL----it's Peyton Manning and I'm not a Broncos fan so punch away!



I can't stand this commercial. I leave the room when it comes on


----------



## poopsie

Grace123 said:


> I cannot bear the Wendy's redhead. I don't know why but I can't watch her without getting a little sick.





Yup........I posted her the first week those commercials came out and she _still_ bugs me.........along with the AT&T girl....................and the old lady that puts s#!tty hot sauce on everything


----------



## elle-mo

I just saw the 'Ideas are Scary' commercial last night for GE, I thought it was so different and weirdly personal. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfmQvc6tB1o I liked it!


----------



## grietje

I love the ATT commercial with Joe Montana, Doug Flutie, Bo Jackson and Herschel Walker.  Totally slays me every time it's on.

I'm also a fan of the Hans and Franz State Farm commercials with Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Love it


----------



## frick&frack

I LOVE the new Mazda (I think it's Mazda) commercial where the girl is singing Blondie's Rapture. I die laughing at the guys' faces when she doesn't know she's on speaker & keeps singing.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Lexus ad with the little fox - so cute! &#128059;&#128664;


----------



## Jesssh

Who doesn't love a dog commercial?

http://youtu.be/Aiy9KrvCJ_I


----------



## berta

I nearly died laughing, oohing and aw'ing

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vnVuqfXohxc


----------



## caitlin1214

I hate that Skinny Cow chocolate commercial where the woman is on the plane and a kid sitting behind her is being a little shizz and kicking her seat.


The point of the commercial was that in an ideal world the kid would apologize and behave and chocolate wouldn't be as fattening. 


.... She has the chocolate and the kid is still obnoxious. 


The ad bugs me because why does it have to be an ideal world for the kid to behave his damn self? She could at least politely ask him to stop kicking her seat.


----------



## Jesssh

berta said:


> I nearly died laughing, oohing and aw'ing
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vnVuqfXohxc



Love the footage. It took me a while to understand the message but now I get it. Not sure how effective the message is though.



caitlin1214 said:


> I hate that Skinny Cow chocolate commercial where the woman is on the plane and a kid sitting behind her is being a little shizz and kicking her seat.
> 
> 
> The point of the commercial was that in an ideal world the kid would apologize and behave and chocolate wouldn't be as fattening.
> 
> 
> .... She has the chocolate and the kid is still obnoxious.
> 
> 
> The ad bugs me because why does it have to be an ideal world for the kid to behave his damn self? She could at least politely ask him to stop kicking her seat.



Anything with a bratty kid annoys me. The halo commercials where the toddler is manipulating the parent in the grocery store? Ugh! Get a spine.


----------



## berta

Jesssh said:


> Love the footage. It took me a while to understand the message but now I get it. Not sure how effective the message is though.
> 
> That's my fault I posted the link to YouTube and not the Android commercial
> 
> The name of the  commercial is "be together, not the same"
> 
> I don't know Android's product line.


----------



## Jesssh

Jesssh said:


> Love the footage. It took me a while to understand the message but now I get it. Not sure how effective the message is though.
> 
> That's my fault I posted the link to YouTube and not the Android commercial
> 
> The name of the  commercial is "be together, not the same"
> 
> I don't know Android's product line.



Android is a competitor to iphone's operating system. I assume the message is the two types of phones can co-exist in a friendly way. (Maybe I missed something?)


----------



## Bagbug

I hate the AT&T commercial with that girl with the dark hair.  I hate hearing her!!  I hate her voice. and I still have AT&T and their sales have expiration dates does that stupid girl say that on the commercials?
No it states it in the BILLING suprise!


----------



## clevercat

I am not sure this ad is shown in the US and I can't bring myself to google it and post a link, but there is an ad for a product called 'poo-fume' that gets on every nerve in my body. Really, I cannot stand it.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I am not sure this ad is shown in the US and I can't bring myself to google it and post a link, but there is an ad for a product called 'poo-fume' that gets on every nerve in my body. Really, I cannot stand it.





LOL is it anything like the poo pourri ones?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> LOL is it anything like the poo pourri ones?
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY




Laughed so much at this! Yes, it's the same product - here's the UK version
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O9GraMw5q_s
I can't believe I googled it...
I also can't believe that they say this is "The Ideal Gift". Really, you'd want to kill the person stupid enough to buy that for you, wouldn't you.
Anyway. Enjoy! Or not...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Laughed so much at this! Yes, it's the same product - here's the UK version
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O9GraMw5q_s
> I can't believe I googled it...
> I also can't believe that they say this is "The Ideal Gift". Really, you'd want to kill the person stupid enough to buy that for you, wouldn't you.
> Anyway. Enjoy! Or not...




Boom! There it is------the purse/travel size LOL


----------



## boxermom

Bagbug said:


> I hate the AT&T commercial with that girl with the dark hair.  I hate hearing her!!  I hate her voice. and I still have AT&T and their sales have expiration dates does that stupid girl say that on the commercials?
> No it states it in the BILLING suprise!



Is that the one where they sometimes have famous people and she never recognizes them? Grant Hill (NBA star) and Mark Cuban (from Shark Tank) have been in them. 

My personal dislike is all the advertising Time-Warner does. They are virtually our only choice for internet and cable and they are awful. So stop telling us how great you are in your commercials!

Also, it's time for Flo from Progressive Insurance to retire.


----------



## dooneybaby

This Geico commercial with the screaming goat is hysterical.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cTH7a-PUrg


----------



## Jesssh

I know everyone's seen the geico dog, but here it is again:

http://youtu.be/pvcj9xptNOQ


----------



## boxermom

Jesssh said:


> I know everyone's seen the geico dog, but here it is again:
> 
> http://youtu.be/pvcj9xptNOQ





I've never seen it (we live in an area that is out of touch with the rest of the U.S.)--it's hilarious!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jesssh

boxermom said:


> I've never seen it (we live in an area that is out of touch with the rest of the U.S.)--it's hilarious!!! Thanks for posting.



He was trying so hard not to make a mess!


----------



## tamshac77

Oldie but goodie, and one of my favorites!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S65sOut6Mt4


----------



## tamshac77

The Sprint commercial that starts off with elevator music then, "NARWHALS, NARWHALS, SWIMMING IN THE OCEAN!" I HATE that commercial. It comes on almost every break.


----------



## Bagbug

"Poo-Fume". Looks like a Saturday Night live parody commercial!  Never saw it.  LOL!


----------



## caitlin1214

Jesssh said:


> Love the footage. It took me a while to understand the message but now I get it. Not sure how effective the message is though.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with a bratty kid annoys me. The halo commercials where the toddler is manipulating the parent in the grocery store? Ugh! Get a spine.



I know! There's a car commercial where the salesman is attempting to list the features of the particular car he was selling (and the subject of the commercial) and the kid would not let him finish a sentence.

It's like the kid was talking at him.


Reminds me of the time I used to be a barista and a woman and her daughter came in, wanting to order a couple of frappuccinos.

I was at the register and it was the kind of quiet night where I could take the order and then make the drink myself.

The woman let her daughter order. The first one was fairly simple (let's say it was a java chip). I turn around to grab the cup to mark it and immediately she said, "Uh, I wasn't finished yet."

I had to explain what I was doing.

So it was either she was talking at me rather than ordering or her mom didn't bother to explain how the ordering process works.


Parents, your child is not a Special Snowflake. Your child is just a brat.


----------



## lil_peanut

I love the geico chicken commercial so much!! The part at the end where she's peacefully riding the train just gets me going every time.


----------



## boxermom

lil_peanut said:


> I love the geico chicken commercial so much!! The part at the end where she's peacefully riding the train just gets me going every time.



Roy Orbison's singing adds a lot to this commercial


----------



## lil_peanut

Lol agreed!


----------



## absolutpink

Most car commercials, with Ford ones being the absolute worst right now.


----------



## melissatrv

I like the Brady Bunch Snickers commercial.  Laugh every time he says "SHUT UP!!"








http://www.funnycommercialsworld.com/snickers-commercial-the-brady-bunch-28135.html




Or how about this one for a foot cream where the husband suspiciously looks like he is having some solo time


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01P1HRmpJ3Q


I am getting sick of all the toilet paper ads....go commando, enjoy the go...good grief!!


----------



## Jesssh

Love the Pergo Dog Party!

http://youtu.be/1w90TefUVo8


----------



## katlun

All the dear kitten commercials, not even sure if they are on tv

Dear Kitten - YouTube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g


----------



## coconutsboston

I love this one just because of the little Boston Terrier in it: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUOi72i7c48


----------



## Sassys

I despise this Go Daddy commercial


----------



## zippie

I hate all GoDaddy commercials!  Especially the one saying STICK IT!


----------



## Jesssh

katlun said:


> All the dear kitten commercials, not even sure if they are on tv
> 
> Dear Kitten - YouTube
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g



So cute! (Va-kum  )


----------



## Florasun

I love the Subaru "mitchmobile" commercial, with the three little boys! Especially the part where one says "you're not going to tell your dad about the time my hamster had babies in the back seat are you?" Of course the dad is standing nearby and overhears this and the look on his face is priceless. And Mitch respond " that's just normal wear and tear, dude."

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0f61b1EID0


----------



## coconutsboston

I despise the Bud Light-arita commercials with the bang-up version of the Lionel Richie song "All Night Long".


----------



## poopsie

I am disinclined to watch this show simply based on this commercial. Freaking HATE it


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvNcNGb8ZwI


----------



## michie

I *hope* since I canceled the rest of my Cox TV service that this Wonkavision-wannabe ad is not on in every other spot anymore. As soon as I would hear the jingling, I would break my neck to mute the TV.


----------



## Jesssh

Love this cat costume commercial:

http://youtu.be/wMH4xmOeKxc


----------



## Ladybug09

lil_peanut said:


> I love the geico chicken commercial so much!! The part at the end where she's peacefully riding the train just gets me going every time.



I ride the highway...


----------



## Ladybug09

nakedjaxx said:


> I hate that Rimmel commercial with the ugly girl with the gap tooth. Like wtf?



That Mick Jagger's daughter.


----------



## Ladybug09

NY_Mami said:


> I love the Geico Commercial with the Vampire at the Blood Bank Drive.....



I love these especially because I have a Lebanese friend!


----------



## Ladybug09

grace04 said:


> I can't stand the Progressive Auto Insurance commercials with the giant baby and "Love is Strange" soundtrack.  The baby is supposed to represent a man's car, which he is "babying".  The giant baby is extremely creepy, and the rendition of "Love is Strange" is horrible.



I hate this commercial with a passion. I especially hate commercials with babies like that, or talking babies.


----------



## pmburk

My current favorite by far is Mog's Christmas Calamity, for Sainsbury's. Not in the US, but still a great one - 

https://youtu.be/kuRn2S7iPNU



katlun said:


> All the dear kitten commercials, not even sure if they are on tv
> 
> Dear Kitten - YouTube
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g



I love all of the Friskies commercials. So adorable!



Ladybug09 said:


> I hate this commercial with a passion. I especially hate commercials with babies like that, or talking babies.



Me too! That commercial weirds me out big time. I also dislike the one (I think it's for an insurance company) where the baby in a stroller is talking in a fake adult voice about insurance. Ugh. Are there people out there who find that cute or amusing? Just let babies be babies!


----------



## Necromancer

This is a serious and powerful video of road safety adverts that have aired on TV here in Australia. Watch it through to the end.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2mf8DtWWd8


----------



## afcgirl

I am really liking the Geico Peter Pan commercial.  What a great concept, an obnoxious Peter Pan showing up at his high school reunion.  Too funny.


----------



## Jesssh

pmburk said:


> My current favorite by far is Mog's Christmas Calamity, for Sainsbury's. Not in the US, but still a great one -
> 
> https://youtu.be/kuRn2S7iPNU



Wow, that is one expensive commercial!

Loved it, thanks for posting. Loved "The making of" video too!


----------



## Jesssh

The Quaker Oats commercial advertising the recipe contest and saying you won't win because they already posted all the obvious ideas.

What's left will be the icky ideas like the weird disgusting lays potato chip flavors.


----------



## minimom

Amazon commercial with the miniature horse.&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Bag*Snob

minimom said:


> Amazon commercial with the miniature horse.&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



I love that one. I would do the same thing and keep the horse in the house.


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate the GEICO Peter Pan commercials.


----------



## dorcast

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate the GEICO Peter Pan commercials.



Me too!  I find it incredibly annoying, and it runs so often.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate the GEICO Peter Pan commercials.




Yes! It's terrible


----------



## dooneybaby

This is just a grammatical pet peeve for me.
The Tropicana 50 commercial with Jane Krakowski...
It would bug the crap out of me when she said "less calories" as opposed to "fewer calories."
Just last week, the commercial was FINALLY corrected. Now she says "fewer calories."


----------



## Ladybug09

dooneybaby said:


> This is just a grammatical pet peeve for me.
> The Tropicana 50 commercial with Jane Krakowski...
> It would bug the crap out of me when she said "less calories" as opposed to "fewer calories."
> Just last week, the commercial was FINALLY corrected. Now she says "fewer calories."



Haha, I notice mess like that too, but that entire commercial irritates me.


----------



## StylishMD

dooneybaby said:


> This is just a grammatical pet peeve for me.
> The Tropicana 50 commercial with Jane Krakowski...
> It would bug the crap out of me when she said "less calories" as opposed to "fewer calories."
> Just last week, the commercial was FINALLY corrected. Now she says "fewer calories."


YES! This was SO annoying, my kids would always laugh at me because it got on my last nerve. I did notice today that it was changed thank goodness


----------



## caitlin1214

dooneybaby said:


> This is just a grammatical pet peeve for me.
> The Tropicana 50 commercial with Jane Krakowski...
> It would bug the crap out of me when she said "less calories" as opposed to "fewer calories."
> Just last week, the commercial was FINALLY corrected. Now she says "fewer calories."



A while back Skinny Cow ran ads for their dessert bars in People magazine, and the word Woah (as in, "Low fat, low cal ice cream? Woah!") was featured. 


That made Jen Lancaster twitchy: 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/2576482-whoa-indeed

I can't find the rest of the piece on her actual blog, but you get the gist of it. 

(Kind of bugged me, too, to tell you the truth, but not enough to get me to stop buying them. Their ice cream sandwiches are delicious!)


----------



## coconutsboston

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate the GEICO Peter Pan commercials.


+1. LOATHE it.


----------



## dooneybaby

Love, love, love the Old Navy commercial with comedian Fred Armisen as a teen girl showing off her Christmas haul!
Shut the door! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVNdysTVbD8

And the extended cut:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pb0_gD4IZ4

Too funny!


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm loving the turbo tax commercials with the geniuses!


----------



## junqueprincess

coconutsboston said:


> +1. LOATHE it.




Omg- I really have the worst reaction to this commercial, I can't even remember EVER feeling this way before. 

I'm so glad I have company.


----------



## coconutsboston

The Sabra Hummus commercial where the dad keeps saying "meaaaaattttt"!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate the Xfinity commercial where the tv starts streaming, the guy gives some big explanation about a metaphor for ....


----------



## Rouge H

I loathe the Nationwide, Geico and State Farm commercials.


----------



## coconutsboston

Rouge H said:


> I loathe the Nationwide, Geico and State Farm commercials.


You mean the "She sounds hideous, Jake from State Farm"?  If so, me too.


----------



## Ladybug09

coconutsboston said:


> You mean the "She sounds hideous, Jake from State Farm"?  If so, me too.



I liked those when they first started playing them, but yeah, they are a bit annoying now.


----------



## Rouge H

Totally annoying!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

LOVING the Amazon Prime commercial with the baby pony :  so cute!  and the one they were showing before that with the Maltese.


----------



## caitlin1214

coconutsboston said:


> The Sabra Hummus commercial where the dad keeps saying "meaaaaattttt"!!!!



I thought that one was funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

Hating the Fiber One commercials with the "pregnant man" who is in reality full of s**t, literally!


----------



## LemonDrop

I never knew this thread existed. So this commercial is about 6 months old. But it is an insurance company, I Think? And the guy is like I'm never getting married. And then he gets married. Then he says I'm never having a kid. Then he has a kid. Then I'm never buying a house. Buys a house. Then I'm never having a second kid. She's pregnant. 
Then finally ...... They are all hugging. Parents and kids in the house and he says, "I'm never letting go". 
And you're supposed to say "ahhhhhh". 
But all I can think is, Well the divorce is next. This guy has a real crappy record of making decisions in his life and not sticking to them.  
I dunno. The commercial just always  irritated me.


----------



## LemonDrop

coconutsboston said:


> You mean the "She sounds hideous, Jake from State Farm"?  If so, me too.



Yep. Like what is wrong with that family? He's up calling the insurance company reps at 3am? Is he neurotic?! Can he not sleep? He is up at 3am worrying about flood coverage or something?  Then she is coming down stairs in the middle of the night accusing him of cheating ?! Or calling phone sex lines? Is this supposed to be the average American family!?


----------



## LemonDrop

dooneybaby said:


> Love, love, love the Old Navy commercial with comedian Fred Armisen as a teen girl showing off her Christmas haul!
> Shut the door!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVNdysTVbD8
> 
> And the extended cut:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pb0_gD4IZ4
> 
> Too funny!



So cute!!!! I think I just love anytime he plays a girl.


----------



## coconutsboston

LemonDrop said:


> I never knew this thread existed. So this commercial is about 6 months old. But it is an insurance company, I Think? And the guy is like I'm never getting married. And then he gets married. Then he says I'm never having a kid. Then he has a kid. Then I'm never buying a house. Buys a house. Then I'm never having a second kid. She's pregnant.
> Then finally ...... They are all hugging. Parents and kids in the house and he says, "I'm never letting go".
> And you're supposed to say "ahhhhhh".
> But all I can think is, Well the divorce is next. This guy has a real crappy record of making decisions in his life and not sticking to them.
> I dunno. The commercial just always  irritated me.




Haha I love your reaction!!


----------



## coconutsboston

I promise there are some I actually like, I just can't think of them right now because they are overshadowed by the annoying ones. Case in point, the pepperoni one to the tune of My Sharona. I believe it says Pep-a-rona? 

The place I worked in high school played My Sharona as nauseum so I was predisposed to hating it.


----------



## cdtracing

I get a kick out of the Geico commercial where the Mom calls her son while he's fighting the "bad guys" like James Bond & says the squirrels are back in the attic.  Dad won't call an exterminator.  Says it's personal this time.  The whole time there are two squirrels running & playing around the pool.  I laugh every time I see it.  Makes me think of my mom. LOL


----------



## Minne Bags

cdtracing said:


> I get a kick out of the Geico commercial where the Mom calls her son while he's fighting the "bad guys" like James Bond & says the squirrels are back in the attic.  Dad won't call an exterminator.  Says it's personal this time.  The whole time there are two squirrels running & playing around the pool.  I laugh every time I see it.  Makes me think of my mom. LOL




LOL. Me, too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Geico has great commercials. I just love the Peter Pan one.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Geico has great commercials. I just love the Peter Pan one.



I LOATHE it.


----------



## bakeacookie

I dislike the guys at the gym lifting weights and adding bro- to everything. So stupid.


----------



## Tropigal3

coconutsboston said:


> I promise there are some I actually like, I just can't think of them right now because they are overshadowed by the annoying ones. Case in point, the pepperoni one to the tune of My Sharona. I believe it says Pep-a-rona?
> 
> The place I worked in high school played My Sharona as nauseum so I was predisposed to hating it.



I cannot stand this commercial!  I change the channel whenever it comes on, ugh!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

BagOuttaHell said:


> Geico has great commercials. I just love the Peter Pan one.




That one is awesome. The young boy acts perfectly in it! His mannerisms crack me up.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the Subaru commercial with the golden retriever driving with the puppy sleeping in the car seat. Too cute!


----------



## HULAHO

cute_classy said:


> i love the subaru commercial with the golden retriever driving with the puppy sleeping in the car seat. Too cute!


 
me too!


----------



## HULAHO

oo_let_me_see said:


> That one is awesome. The young boy acts perfectly in it! His mannerisms crack me up.


 


He is great!  He was one of the vampire kids in American Horror Story last season.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

"You don't look a day over 70"


----------



## bag-mania

BagOuttaHell said:


> "You don't look a day over 70"



That is the best, especially when you factor in the age of the people at the reunion and realize she's only 67. That kid is superbly obnoxious!


----------



## coconutsboston

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love the Subaru commercial with the golden retriever driving with the puppy sleeping in the car seat. Too cute!


So cute!


----------



## berta

Why do these marketing agencies believe the viewers want to see toilets!  Makes me want to


----------



## Ladybug09

bakeacookie said:


> I dislike the guys at the gym lifting weights and adding bro- to everything. So stupid.


I liked it the FIRST time, now I hate them too.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love the Subaru commercial with the golden retriever driving with the puppy sleeping in the car seat. Too cute!



I love all of the Subaru dog commercials.



berta said:


> Why do these marketing agencies believe the viewers want to see toilets!  Makes me want to



It was against regulations to show toilets on TV. The first toilet seen (sort of) was on Leave it to Beaver, and heard was on  All in the Family, when Archie Bunker flushes one.


http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/firsttoilet.asp


----------



## coconutsboston

I loathe the Devour "did you just spank your lunch" commercial.


----------



## caitlin1214

The one I think is funny is for GEICO: 


The one I HATE is the one for Canadian Tire tires. The selling point is that they're so durable, the kids can sing If You're Happy and You Know It LOUDLY the ENTIRE car trip! 

And the commercial ends with the kids going, "If you're happy and you know it, kick the seat! Boom boom!"

(My dad would have been grabbing ankles RIGHT quick, even before we got to the "kick the seat" part if my brother or I had ever attempted that.)


----------



## cdtracing

I still love the car commercials with the Golden & Labrador Retrievers.  Those are so funny especially the one where the wife dog goes to the hair salon & her husband dog picks her up.


----------



## JNH14

I am so sick of the Flo commercials for insurance...overexposed and obnoxious! [emoji15]


----------



## cdtracing

I'm loving the Farmer's Insurance Mer-Mutt commercial!!!  It's so freaking cute!!!!

And I am so sick of Progressive's Flo commercials.


----------



## melissatrv

I wish this one would run its course, the Liberty Mutual with the young 20's girl "you love your car, you named him Brad, you loved Brad....."  So annoying.  And Geico's Marco Polo commercials with the kids in the pool playing Marco Polo with Marco Polo. Lame!


----------



## clu13

Honda commercial with the a Capella revision of Crazy in Love.  

Walmart commercial with the kids singing here I go again

Mcdonalds commercial with the horrible version of Time After Time


----------



## sfennell14

I love the Amazon commercial with the family playing with the baby and holding a stuffed animal resembling a lion.  The family's dog is at the door watching the interaction and feeling left out.  The father sees this and immediately orders a lion's mane similar to the stuffed animal for the dog and allows the dog to join in and play with the baby.


----------



## clu13

I also hate the Comcast commercial with the awful version of Everything is Awesome. Everything is awesome when you're watching the screen. Everything is awesome when you're sharing a meme. 

NO NO NO - that's the opposite of awesome.


----------



## Anne Martens

The weird weenie bone commercials and the older men and women acting like they want to get it on...So creepy and fake.


----------



## Deco

I love the Yoplait commercials with the dad catching his daughter getting a snack.  
"Technically mom is the boss". Love that girl!


----------



## Anne Martens

I think the retired football player (Peyton?) in the grocery store with Richie on the piano is cute, makes me smile.


----------



## JNH14

If I see one more Samuel Jackson "What's in your wallet?" commercial I'm going to want to throw a brick at my TV! He just creeps me out...


----------



## SWlife

I like the GEICO "Ice T?" " No, lemonade, man. Read the sign." commercial. Brilliant!


----------



## absolutpink

I *hate* the commercial for Philadelphia Whipped Cream Cheese with the girl dancing around her kitchen. It makes me cringe whenever it's on.


----------



## susieserb

The new Poo-Pourri Thanksgiving "push".  I HATE IT.  VULGAR and GROSS to the nth degree


----------



## JNH14

Is that the one that she sprays something in the toilet before she goes so it won't smell? I just saw that and I'm appalled!


----------



## susieserb

JNH14 said:


> Is that the one that she sprays something in the toilet before she goes so it won't smell? I just saw that and I'm appalled!


YES!! The bathroom is right by the TG table and I guess the guest has diarrhea.....pleeeeze


----------



## coconutsboston

I hate all the Hefty Hefty Hefty commercials with the guy flexing his pecs.


----------



## coconutsboston

I love x 1000 the Mr. Bonejangles Marshalls commercial [emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

I don't like the replacement for "The Most Interesting Man In The World".  He's butt azz ugly. They should have waited til they found someone better.


----------



## ScottyGal

I love the new John Lewis Christmas advert [emoji190]


----------



## dorcast

_Lee said:


> I love the new John Lewis Christmas advert [emoji190]



Me too!   It doesn't run in the US, I found it online.


----------



## JNH14

Love the Publix commercials for Thanksgiving every year!


----------



## coconutsboston

The Geico raccoons are so funny. "You've got to try it, it tastes like Mango Chutney and..burnt..hair." [emoji23]


----------



## azsun

coconutsboston said:


> I loathe the Devour "did you just spank your lunch" commercial.


I absolutely detest that commercial.


----------



## Brandless

I love the new Coca Cola commercial showing different scenes of couples cooking and eating. 

I hate the T-mobile commercial with Ariana Grande and the Old Navy with Amy Schumer because I can't stand them both.


----------



## cdtracing

Hate the Old Navy commercial with Amy Schumer.  I detest her!!  She's about as funny as a yeast infection.


----------



## susieserb

Adore the HUM commercial featuring the curly, red headed, teen waif, being monitored while driving her car.  She performs the parts oh so well!! Can't take my eyes off of her?


----------



## berrydiva

I love the Apple commercial with Frankenstein singing a carol.  


I hate all of those Lexus car commercials where folks are begging Santa for a car. I actually hate all of those car holiday commercials where folks are giving a car for Christmas.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I love the Apple commercial with Frankenstein singing a carol.
> 
> 
> I hate all of those Lexus car commercials where folks are begging Santa for a car. I actually hate all of those car holiday commercials where folks are giving a car for Christmas.



The only one I find funny is the one where the roles are reversed with the parent running into the kids rooms all excited & jumping around, waking them up then running outside like 5 yr olds all excited over the Lexus in the driveway, leaving the kids to walk outside like overtired parents who just want to go back to sleep.  It's the little girl in the commercial that makes it funny.


----------



## SWlife

The Geico commercial with the sumo wrestler ice skater.... it's so funny to me. I think the quiet voices of the announcers is what really tickles me.


----------



## caitlin1214

coconutsboston said:


> The Geico raccoons are so funny. "You've got to try it, it tastes like Mango Chutney and..burnt..hair." [emoji23]


First thing I thought of when I heard the racoons say that: "Are they talking about durian?"


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad can't stand the Trivago guy. He's supposed to be casual, but it's totally a stylist's version of casual.When I saw my parents Thanksgiving weekend, my mom had to pause the TV because my dad was making a point of telling us how much he doesn't like him.


----------



## susieserb

cdtracing said:


> Hate the Old Navy commercial with Amy Schumer.  I detest her!!  She's about as funny as a yeast infection.


IKR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get her outta here; SHE'S DEPLORABLE..


----------



## susieserb

caitlin1214 said:


> My dad can't stand the Trivago guy. He's supposed to be casual, but it's totally a stylist's version of casual.When I saw my parents Thanksgiving weekend, my mom had to pause the TV because my dad was making a point of telling us how much he doesn't like him.


I study that man all the time and never listen to what he says.  He's so handsome in a metrosexual kind of way?


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> First thing I thought of when I heard the racoons say that: "Are they talking about durian?"


Hahaha, now I can't un-think that!


----------



## boxermom

I love football (US version) and the Bose headphones ad with JJ Watt and John Urschel (Ravens player who's a math genius). John proceeds to diagram how the wireless Bose works while JJ pretends to listen.


----------



## caitlin1214

susieserb said:


> I study that man all the time and never listen to what he says.  He's so handsome in a metrosexual kind of way?


What bothers my dad is the idea of how many stylists it took to make him look THAT casual.


----------



## caitlin1214

The one that bugs me is from Yoplait. They have a new whole milk yogurt and the commercial has the dad asking his daughter for some of hers. She says it's empty. He counters with he can see she still has some left. She eats the last two bites and says "Now it's empty" while showing him the pot.

First of all, she's a smartazz. (I hate ads with smartazz kids.) She could have told him she didn't have a lot left. Or the joke could have been "I ate the last [flavor], but there's [another flavor] left."
On the other hand, if it was such a small pot of yogurt to begin with, and the rest of the multipack of yogurt can clearly be seen in the open fridge behind her, why was he asking for some of hers in the first place?

Good yogurt, though. I bought some after seeing it at my grocery store. I really like the mango.


The one I like is for the Kia Sportage. "But, she's naming her Taylor!" (In defense of buying a pink baby shower cake). "No, she's naming HIM Taylor."

So they have to zip over to the bakery to get a new cake for the baby shower.


----------



## caitlin1214

coconutsboston said:


> I hate all the Hefty Hefty Hefty commercials with the guy flexing his pecs.


The John Cena one where the lady figures out that he flexes whenever the cashier rings up the bags so she grabs 20 more boxes from the display is funny.


----------



## caitlin1214

The Charmin bears don't bother me so much but i realized I'm tired of the commercials so now I make it a point of getting something else, even if the Charmin is a better sale.


----------



## knasarae

The new Gatorade commercial featuring Kanye's "All of the Lights".  I love Serena Williams but she ruins the commercial for me.  Everyone is so intense, the momentum is building and she should be the culmination of the commercial. Instead she delivers this nonchalant Mariah Carey type whisper.  This and the fact that they play it every commercial break during March Madness lol.


----------



## caitlin1214

There's this Keurig pods commercial where the woman comes off as a complete moron. She's asking a store employee when Maxwell House is coming out with Keurig pods just as he's setting up a big azz display of them. Then  there's an announcement in the store: "Maxwell House, now in Keureg pods." 

The idiot woman is standing there with a facial expression like, "So, when? Huh?" 

There's practically 53 neon arrows pointing to the display and she still doesn't get it.


----------



## Florasun

coconutsboston said:


> The Geico raccoons are so funny. "You've got to try it, it tastes like Mango Chutney and..burnt..hair." [emoji23]



I like that one, too. I want to use that line when we're out to dinner sometime.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the twerking cat from the Mountain Dew Kickstart commercial. 


I love how the cat looks back like, "Can I help you?"


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The Honda commercial with the floating heads of singing children creeps me out!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

On the other hand, I love the commercial with the big guy eating Johnsonville sausage in the forest and talking to the animals. I laugh at the end every time I see it and then think I'm a dork (but a happy dork).


----------



## coconutsboston

The Sabra hummus one where the dad says, "you know what this would be better on? Meaaaattttt." Gets on my last nerve!


----------



## coconutsboston

I just saw a TurboTax one with Kathy Bates that was an absolute riot! She calls TT and tells them there are a bunch of creepy kids living in her new house and asks if she can claim them as dependents! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

I laugh every time I see Christopher Walken & Justin Timberlake in that Bai Bai commercial.


----------



## DD101

I hate the ice breakers commercial...some doofy odd chick is applying for a job and says she wants 3 weeks of vacation...or something like that......the interviewer says that's not standard.....then she eats a piece of the ice breakers gum and she says she's not standard....then a unicorn breaks a window....OMG I hate this commercial. I'm not even sure I have explained it correctly, LOL....I just hate it!

i love anything with the Geico Gecko.....I just love that little thing!!!!


----------



## Jesssh

Petsmart!

"If I was you, I'd wanna be me too."


----------



## caitlin1214

I hate the McDonalds one where they talk about how good the new chicken sandwich is with their mouths full. 

(It is a good sandwich. I tried the grilled sun-dried tomato/mozzarella one, but please don't talk with your mouth full. It's rude and gross.)


I also hate ones where the customer asks a lot of questions. To the point where you just want to yell at the screen, "You cannot possibly be THAT stupid! You're getting a free sundae because there's a free sundae meal deal at Dairy Queen!"


----------



## ccbaggirl89

the James Allen engagement ring commercial


----------



## coconutsboston

The Express store commercial - I don’t hate the commercial itself, but it blares 3-4x louder than shows or other commercials. I try to intercept it so I can mute it before it deafens me & my entire neighborhood.


----------



## boxermom

I like the VW Tiguan commercial with the gorilla balloon. It's the ELO music that's so good.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I love the amazon commercial with the couple with the  baby and the dog in the background looking left out.  He is so adorable when they put that mane on him.  On the other hand, I really don't lke the new Kristen Stewart commercial for Ganrielle...She looks ridiculous when she's running, climbing or whatever.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the Subaru commercial where the cars are at what looks like a dog park (especially when the back windshield wipers look like wagging tails!).

It's especially genius when they showed the fact that the cars are equipped with a rear motion sensor with one car looking like it was about to, um, mount the other car and the owner was yelling, "No, no! Off! Off!"


----------



## caitlin1214

LOREBUNDE said:


> I love the amazon commercial with the couple with the  baby and the dog in the background looking left out.  He is so adorable when they put that mane on him.  On the other hand, I really don't lke the new Kristen Stewart commercial for Ganrielle...She looks ridiculous when she's running, climbing or whatever.


I thought the Amazon one was very sweet. I teared up a couple of times when I saw it. 

I didn't really get the Chanel commercial, but I liked the song playing. So much so that I made it a point of finding it so I could have it.

It called Runnin' (Lose It All) by Naughty Boy feat Beyoncé, Arrow Benjamin.


----------



## caitlin1214

coconutsboston said:


> I love this one just because of the little Boston Terrier in it:



So cute! (I love Boston Terriers!)

I can't remember who it's for, but I love the one where a woman leaves for work and with the company's products, she's able to remotely feed her dog (a Boston!) and play with him.

At the end, her picture comes on the TV and the dog excitedly barks. 

The song playing in the background was something like, "You are the one for me, we fit together so well, be my best friend."


----------



## clu13

I’m not an Aaron Rodgers nor Green Bay fan, but I always giggle when when the dog growls at Clay Matthews in the State Farm commercial.


----------



## Florasun

I thought the Geico "triangle solo" commercial was pretty funny/cringy. Reminded me of Michael J. Fox in Back To the Future.


----------



## threadbender

I love the Oreo commercial with the Dad and little girl looking at the stars. It is nice to see an ad where it is not showing how stupid or clumsy or whatever someone is.


----------



## caitlin1214

Florasun said:


> I thought the Geico "triangle solo" commercial was pretty funny/cringy. Reminded me of Michael J. Fox in Back To the Future.


Haha! I saw that commercial and I'm like, "I think that's a Vivaldi piece!"


----------



## Pmrbfay

Great thread. I’ve been enjoying the SafeAuto “Hey Fârnhäan” ads. Hilarious!


----------



## Kansashalo

I LOVE the Caesar's commercial where the little boy snatches the "#1Dad" patch from his father's hat for buying dominos. LOLOLOL!


----------



## absolutpink

Florasun said:


> I thought the Geico "triangle solo" commercial was pretty funny/cringy. Reminded me of Michael J. Fox in Back To the Future.



I just came to post about how much I can't stand that commercial!


----------



## cluelessguy265

GEICO commercial - with Randy Jackson. "nah dawg"


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I’m resurrecting this thread. The new Taco Bell commercial actually made me laugh out loud. And the star power . Link: 

My favorite line is “you made someone very, very... salty.”


----------



## coconutsboston

The Toyota Rav-4 commercial with the circus men singing. 

The scratch off lotto ticket one where the people shriek the entire time. 

They drive me nuts to begin with, but now they are playing them back to back, on repeat [emoji36]


----------



## frick&frack

I love the Geico commercial with Washington crossing the Delaware turnpike. 

Washington: we’ve all got places to go

Washington: big man with a horn

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Minne Bags

frick&frack said:


> I love the Geico commercial with Washington crossing the Delaware turnpike.
> 
> Washington: we’ve all got places to go
> 
> Washington: big man with a horn
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Me, too!!! So Hilarious.


----------



## frick&frack

Minne Bags said:


> Me, too!!! So Hilarious.



I’ve sent the YouTube to everyone I know. [emoji23]


----------



## Minne Bags

frick&frack said:


> I’ve sent the YouTube to everyone I know. [emoji23]



LOL! So have I!


----------



## skyqueen

Kilara said:


> I love the Snickers ones where they have turned into other people because they are hungry. The Roseann Barr one is hilarious


...and Betty White!


----------



## Tropigal3

Just saw a Kia commercial with Steven Tyler driving their sports car backwards.  When he steps out of the car, it's a much younger Steven Tyler.  Very cool!


----------



## anitalilac

I love the Tide Commercial with Stranger Things' Sheriff...


----------



## frick&frack

Love the high five at the end of this Sonic commercial [emoji23] (I think those Sonic guys are hilarious)


----------



## threadbender

I cannot stand the newest Skippy commercial. They show people dipping stuff directly into the jar of peanut butter. Ewwww Hope they are going to eat the whole thing right then.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

LOVE: The LL Bean commercial with two little kids pulling a sled...with a Saint Bernard on it. "Pull!"

HATE: The one with Grandma calling "Winston!" It always runs late at night when I'm always watching HGTV. I've seen it a zillion times and I still couldn't tell you what it's for exactly. I have to change the channel now because I really want to smack Winston for being such a rude slug. Imagine being that kid in real life. ACK!


----------



## clu13

Hate - northwestern mutual where the parents take their 7 year old on vacation to the jungle and she is miserable. But then she sees the beach and she’s so happy. She’s a brat.


----------



## elle-mo

The eczema commercial and the chick keeps saying 'It's fine'. It's a running joke in our house now.


----------



## coconutsboston

I love the Geico one with Mr. McGruff & they’re talking to him in “dog voice” [emoji23]


----------



## Love4MK

I love the Allstate commercials with Mayhem.  So entertaining!

There's a commercial for a phone service I can't stand.  Where the narrator keeps saying what's your thing?  For your thing.  Thing.  Thing.  Thing.  She says thing like fourteen times. Drives me nuts!


----------



## ChangeMe

I don't watch tv


----------



## Allisonfaye

Love4MK said:


> I love the Allstate commercials with Mayhem.  So entertaining!



I like these, too. My favorite was the teenager in her pink SUV driving and texting but I guess someone, somewhere got offended over something and they took it off.

The one I HATE are those support group with Chicken Little and all those characters. I know it's for some cell carrier but I mute it every time it comes on.


----------



## Bagbug

coconutsboston said:


> I love the Geico one with Mr. McGruff & they’re talking to him in “dog voice” [emoji23]


"Oh you gotta go Tinky Pooo Pooo?"


----------



## Tropigal3

Domino's "pizza insurance", where the guy gets his pizza out of the car then slips and the pizza ends up in the snow.


----------



## bisbee

That Chanel commercial with Kristen Stewart flying through the air is just ridiculous.  It certainly wouldn’t make me want to try Chanel perfume!


----------



## clu13

I hate that Hyundai commercial for the SUV where the husband keeps texting his wife who is an astronaut.


----------



## Cat2015

Love the HEB coffee commercial with Altuve, Springer and Correa.  ❤️❤️


----------



## Cat2015

No Astros fans?


----------



## luckylove

One of the worst commercials IMHO: This year's Chanel No. 5 commercial! 
My entire family hits the mute button whenever it comes on.  Somehow, I can't imagine this horrible ad is what Karl would want....


----------



## Materielgrrl

I love the Crest commercial where the woman tells everyone there's cake in the break room and she presents them a nicely decorated cake that says "I Quit"  and he has such a great smile.  No RBF, ABW, just a smile and a see ya as they pan to her in her business-new bakery.

It never gets old.


----------



## skyqueen

The Levi"s "Circle" commercial. Great message! The older couple, at the beginning, always puts a smile on my face...attitude


----------



## Rouge H

Not a fan of Liberty Mutual Emu commercial.


----------



## Grande Latte

Loved the Walmart Black Friday commercial. It was so cheerful and the song sounded like it was made for the commercial.


----------



## makeupbyomar

One of the _very_ rare commercials I like: Walmart Clown commercial


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> The Levi"s "Circle" commercial. Great message! The older couple, at the beginning, always puts a smile on my face...attitude



One of my faves, makes me start moving every time.


----------



## amrx87

cracks me up every time


----------



## 336

I love the Budweiser ad where the puppy runs back to get to his horse friend. Gets me every time.


----------



## rutabaga

the new Infiniti commercial with Erin Andrews. She sounds like an idiot/try hard:

“The QX60 totally fits my vibe”
“This is a bossy automobile”
“she rich rich”


----------

